# Blades Amplification



## Billyblades

hi guys,,,

been a while ,,,Summer workin my butt off,,, birthdays n finally schooltime hit me with a serious cold from all the lil boogy eaters goin back , bringing new germs to us parents lol

anyway... I been hard at work getting ready for a serious launch.  
I went thru all the garage built amps and went to design all my parts from scratch using cad drawings and employ some really talented individuals to help me bring this to fruition.

I had the option of using kits or farming jobs to china but decided to stay all AMERICAN!

all parts ,,, chassis,,, cabs,,,logo,,,reverse engraved faceplates ,,,speakers ,,,transformers,,,circuit boards & final assembly are all DONE RIGHT HERE in the USA!!! no kits,,,, no overseas mfg ! I wanted to create jobs for the people who need them. I ask for all your guys support in pushing this brand to the top! there a lot of heart involved and a lot of talented people involved who have families and such a dedicated drive! I wish for all of them to thrive and succeed as well!


I hired a crew of AWESOME people who made me fall even deeper in love with my path . These people are full of honesty and integrity and I am blessed to have them at my side.

as many of you know ,,, this has been a wild ride for me and I am in a constant state of graditude lately and I would like to thank all the people that I have became friends with over the last couple yrs. That friendship kept me goin and I am gratefull and happy to have met a lot of good guys along the way!

Although,,, I am not here as much I still value the friends I have made here and figured I would stop in and say hello.
I wish you all the best life has to offer and I just had to step away to get clarity. I been "on the beam" for awhile. I wanted to teach myself cad drawing so I can produce a nicer product where the looks match the sound.

heres a few clips
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DJjbDfGJFVg&feature=c4-overview&list=UULeymFO9XIiaNpTrCZMl00A"]Blades Faceplates & logos - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L73w1U6-lac&feature=c4-overview&list=UULeymFO9XIiaNpTrCZMl00A"]Blades Lasercut Chassis - YouTube[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GodPKGB6-Bc&feature=c4-overview&list=UULeymFO9XIiaNpTrCZMl00A"]Blades Circuit boards - YouTube[/ame]


Waiting on my woodguy for the cabs and its on! no more homebrewed amp. instead I took my ideas and hired real craftsman who are great at what they do to make these amps.

this way I can produce the numbers needed to compete on a global scale and provide the inventory retailers requested. I expect great things to continue to happen and I just wanted to share whats been happenin 

hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## Micky

Where the f have you been?
(I know, at the RoadHouse...)

Miss you a lot, even though it seems very strange to say that.
There are a couple trolls here that need a bit of ass-kicking.
Don't be such a stranger, just continue to be strange...


----------



## Far Rider

Hey Billy!  Good to see you again.


----------



## poeman33

Unfortunately Youtube won't work at work...I'll check them out later. But do you have a website so we can see what they look like? Hope you have lots of success.


----------



## CaptainZero

Welcome back!


----------



## 2203xman

Keep mov'n forward man!


----------



## diesect20022000

Hey dude sounds awesome! keep at it man. I hope it goes well. keep me posted man


----------



## damienbeale

I've gotta be honest here...

With all the BS and question evading that has passed from your keyboard to the great interwebz over the past couple of years,
I'd rather suck sh!t through a tramps sock than support you in any way, shape or form.

I apologize if that sounds harsh, but...


----------



## Nudge68

About bloody time, BB!!!!! 

cheers,

Matt.


----------



## DirtySteve

Looks great Billy, I hope the new design kicks ass. I'm looking forward to seeing the new look.


----------



## shredless

damienbeale said:


> I've gotta be honest here...
> 
> With all the BS and question evading that has passed from your keyboard to the great interwebz over the past couple of years,
> I'd rather suck sh!t through a tramps sock than support you in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I apologize if that sounds harsh, but...



oops...did I like that?






Im all for someone chasing a dream...time will have to tell at least for me


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Good to see you, Billy! Happy to hear things are going well, man!


----------



## Micky

shredless said:


> oops...did I like that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im all for someone chasing a dream...time will have to tell at least for me



Hey you never know. He might turn out to be the next Ken Fischer...


----------



## Billyblades

thanks guys! 
everythings great! I havnt even been at the roadhouse much. just developing and pushing forward.

I missed you guys and so done with drama. theres really "NOTHING" that can stop my determination and love for what I want to do. 

Id much rather talk about reality and coolness then to let people with sucky lives ruin my flow! 

I had an epiphany or two through this adventure and someone on the opposing team once said..
"once Mr Blades sees what goes into amp building he will tuck tail n disappear"

all that did was fuel me! 

I am so positive and filled with graditude for everything and everyone around me theres nothing in my way.

thank you guys for the kind words. 

I took a little hiatus to learn and focus which equals results. im looking forward to full production of these Beasts starting Roctober 1st ! 

its been awhile since I been around but my heart is still in the game and still with some of the good people I met here! shit was just getting stupid and I had to focus to get stuff accomplished.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Billyblades said:


> thanks guys!
> everythings great! I havnt even been at the roadhouse much. just developing and pushing forward.
> 
> I missed you guys and so done with drama. theres really "NOTHING" that can stop my determination and love for what I want to do.
> 
> Id much rather talk about reality and coolness then to let people with sucky lives ruin my flow!
> 
> I had an epiphany or two through this adventure and someone on the opposing team once said..
> "once Mr Blades sees what goes into amp building he will tuck tail n disappear"
> 
> all that did was fuel me!
> 
> I am so positive and filled with graditude for everything and everyone around me theres nothing in my way.
> 
> thank you guys for the kind words.
> 
> I took a little hiatus to learn and focus which equals results. im looking forward to full production of these Beasts starting Roctober 1st !
> 
> its been awhile since I been around but my heart is still in the game and still with some of the good people I met here! shit was just getting stupid and I had to focus to get stuff accomplished.



Yeah, sometimes you just need to shut down so that you can start up, you know? Otherwise, it's almost akin to your computer freezing and you can't really do anything. I've done that before, where I have to kind of block out a bunch of other things (even things i like) in order to really get pushed forward w/the foundations of what I'm working on. It's healthy.


----------



## Billyblades

yes brother .. it was healthy. I am in a great place !


----------



## crossroadsnyc

When do we get to hear some demos?


----------



## Billyblades

I will have demos and videos shortly. waiting on my headboxes Monday. after that I will be into production. shortly after I will do everything else! 

I finished up my garage built amps but wanted to step up my game for the actual production amps.

now ,,, with all the "thinking" done and finalized I will be around more frequently to say hi n stuff.
I have a little extra time now without my head stuck to the laptop or phone...


----------



## Far Rider

damienbeale said:


> I've gotta be honest here...
> 
> With all the BS and question evading that has passed from your keyboard to the great interwebz over the past couple of years,
> I'd rather suck sh!t through a tramps sock than support you in any way, shape or form.
> 
> I apologize if that sounds harsh, but...



Wow.


----------



## Billyblades

Well... im not one to tell anyone what they can eat or suck lol.

Id prefer a Filet Migñon with a crabcake, Baked potato and a Coca-Cola !

Fact is the Universe is all about growth and abundance. To go against that wouldnt be living. We are supposed to be Awesome and keep striving to be better. To deny that would be against all laws of nature and against the reason in which we were made.

Edison failed 1009 times before he invented the lightbulb. When asked about those failures he responded. " they were not failures... they were 1009 steps to success."
I love that way of thinking !

There is only wins on my scoreboard .... 

IM JUST HERE TO ROCKNROLL!


----------



## ibmorjamn

Cool Billy, man you are really taking it to the next level.
It's good to see you around.


----------



## Billyblades

This forum went thru a turbulent time. I dont see that repeating. I think.we all know what we been thru.
I am very happy to have some great friends i have made along the way.
we only have "now " and we can make every "now " the best possible experience.
We are still a community and the "majority " is super talented and cool.
We need to applaud ourselves for the our overall awesomeness.
There is no competition... only individuals being the best they can aspire to be.

I love life and love my friends. We need to move forward and upward.

Thank you guys for the love. I enjoy getting it and even moreso,,, reciprocating the good feelings.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Welly, welly, welly, well! Billy Boy. How goes it?


----------



## crossroadsnyc

SmokeyDopey said:


> Welly, welly, welly, well! Billy Boy. How goes it?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sVVH51wctLc]Welly, welly, welly, welly, welly, welly, well ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Söulcaster

Rock on Billy....!!!

Peace man


----------



## Billyblades

Missed you guys


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

"I ask for all your guys support in pushing this brand to the top! there a lot of heart involved and a lot of talented people involved who have families and such a dedicated drive! I wish for all of them to thrive and succeed as well! "



I can't help you out there Billy, as I'm pushing my own to the top too, but good luck to you. Maybe we'll both make it, who knows? 

Or as they say" It's a long way to the top if you want to rock and roll"


----------



## SonVolt

DirtySteve said:


> Looks great Billy, I hope the new design kicks ass. I'm looking forward to seeing the new look.




So essentially you have a Blades prototype. Hang on to that, it may be worth a thing or two one day.


----------



## Billyblades

There is room for everybody. Ive equally enjoyed youre offerings as well GR 

Its all about doing what you love. Im a high gain freak. Im in creation of the affordable Elite.

Like Henry Ford making Ferraris! 

I have built total Marshall selection into the production line and plan.on delivering boutique quality at prices even the poorest musician can afford.

The new amps are totally switchable. Mid choices.. tonestack adjustments and switchable gain stages from.plexi to beyond Blistering and anywhere in between.

To me... it is the Ultimate Marshall and will be an asset to touring and recording musicians alike.

I have also designed and manufactured the parts needed which frees me from the resellers of parts enabling the lower pricepoints . That lower pricepoint combined with the versatility and quality will be a deciding factor for alot of Artists who will take pride in having access to something that would normally bankrupt them.

In addition to that... everything is made by American team-mates who thrive with excellence and i am proud to be able to employ them. 

Itll be like driving a Ferrari at a nissan price.


There is no competition my friend. We all win! 


You are a success because you are good at what you do. That wont change and i totally dig what you do and cheer for your continued success!


----------



## Billyblades

There are 12 garage built amps floating around. 10 50 watters and 2 20s

I own number 1 & 2 and they are currently on loan to a couple awaiting a production model. Im very.proud of them even tho they werent as pretty as the production models to come.

I basicly built them all from scratch to.get the feel for the time involved in really "manufacturing " a product. To know the actual work involved led me to my goals of manufacturing the parts in.house. thats how i will keep costs down because i know the manhours of real labor that went into a certain part to see what is cost befor the resellers get ahold of it.

Most people have multiple partners and use mojo kits which come with that certain "markup ". It all reads to.the bottom line .. less hands in the pie the better!

My way... the craftsman get paid instead of the salesmen.
Let the guys and gals who actuall do the work.get paid for his or her dedication love and expertise. More amps being made lets me purchase in bulk which also lowers prices.

I was always concentrated on the circuit above cosmetics but with every learning curve there us a begining, middle and end. Then once you massage that idea and perfect it you move onto newer stutf such as the 20 watt heads to follow. At a price most pay for a 1watt handwired


----------



## diesect20022000

i'm always down to demo stuff if you or anyone else is interested.


----------



## Georgiatec

Sorry guys I don't do cults.


----------



## Australian

Billyblades said:


> Missed you guys



Lol!


----------



## solarburn

Good luck on your amp line Billy. Hope it thrives.

Klips!


----------



## rdamaral

Good to see you back Billy. I'm very interested in hearing a demo and seeing the finished product.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Good luck with your amp venture Bill.


----------



## Billyblades

I love the Cult!

Sun king,,, wildflower,,, Edie.. fuk yeah. Why wouldnt anybody just love them?

Theyre Freaking Magnificent !

The Cult Rocks!!! 


Diesect... that might be do-able. Im claming number 1, 2, 7 and 13.
3,4,5 and 6 are all.preordered from people who purchased a garage built unit.
These will be built quickly once the cabs are done. Getting them on monday!

I have a truckload of parts in stock and the assembly will begin last week.in sept.

I will get clips and videos ready by october first. Thats when shit will be Rockin! 

I plan on sending one to Guitar Player Magazine and when i.get it back i will most likely wantbto pick a select few guys here n there to do an online review.

Only stipulation is they must be part of the "brotherhood " lol.

I will like some of my friends to "testdrive" the amps so to speak 
. I will be holding a pre Holiday Lauch Jam Session at a few local music stores who been anticipating the production models.

Another thing i am doing is supplying a couple major Rock clubs with Blades Amps. They have National Bands in and out. They will be the "house" amps.

Oh yes my friends. I might have been gone for awhile but i been workin hard in the background.
Dream wont happen.with zero action! 
Literally... Blood Sweat and Tears lol
but theres a silver lining to it all!


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

diesect20022000 said:


> i'm always down to demo stuff if you or anyone else is interested.


 

I'd like to see what Paul or Joey could do with one of these new amps that you're bringing out Billy. They both tore mine up tone wise, and do a lot of justice!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Guitar-Rocker said:


> I'd like to see what Paul or Joey could do with one of these new amps that you're bringing out Billy. They both tore mine up tone wise, and do a lot of justice!



Btw., speaking of launching amp companies, I love the slogan on your pics


----------



## Billyblades




----------



## Ghostman

I'd give that amp a BADASS mediocre test drive!!!! 

And I mean EPICALLY average!!! 

see. I even used a Pirate flag.


----------



## rmlevasseur

Put the badass on 10 and the rhetoric on 3 and I am sure you will have great success.


----------



## Billyblades

PIrate Flags ... Fuk.yeah! 

Hi guys!

Seems like everybodys doin good! That makes me happy to see! 

Oh.. BadAss is always on 11... "One More"
Because it better you see .. its "one more than 10 " lol 

My spinal tap reference haha


----------



## Billyblades

I got my woodguy delivering cabs monday. You guys will be impressed. 
Im doing my models and a DIY package for people who.wish to build your own beast!



I will be doing exotic hardwoods too! No veneer either. All solid beautiful woods.

My guy works for the Baltimore Ravens and Orioles doing custom furnature and other cool stuff of Impeccable quality. My headshell prototype he built for the new chassis was TIGHT!
gottem arriving monday.


----------



## Billyblades

Some of my Guys Work. All carved and painted by hand





Trophy ball showcase


----------



## newbies

Welcome back bro!! Good to see your back and hurry up with some demos for us!!


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks dude! I will.


----------



## SonVolt

Bill - would you send me an amp for a review? I'll write about it on my blog.


----------



## Billyblades

You should be able to go to Sweetwater or Guitarcenter in 2014 and demo one.

I might pass around a Firebolt to a few of our brothers here to testdrive n post a review.

Nothing set in stone yet but i have a few guys that Ive been.in contact with.

One of them is endorsed by another ampco which will be hella interesting! 
To say the least ...


----------



## SonVolt

Billyblades said:


> You should be able to go to Sweetwater or Guitarcenter in 2014 and demo one.




WHAT?!?!


----------



## shredless

Jesus.........


----------



## Australian

...Christ!


----------



## SonVolt

...on a cracker!


----------



## Ghostman

Amen!!!!


----------



## Australian

...so be it!


----------



## Billyblades

SUPA STAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Billyblades

We will be in local stores early 2014.
Then moving on to other retailers.


----------



## MartyStrat54

What local stores, Sweetwater and GC?


----------



## Billyblades

3 guitar centers of md , musicland , bills music and guitar exchange,,,

ONLINE WE WILL STARTING WITH MODSQUAD MUSIC AND SWEETWATER THEN TALK TO MUSICIANS FRIEND WHO OWNS THE GUITAR CENTERS. THE GC ARE PRIVATE FRANCHISES AND THEY CARRIED BUDDA UNTIL JEFF BOBER SOLD THE CO. AND PRS ALSO FROM MD


----------



## 50WPLEXI

Good to see you back bro!!!!


----------



## Billyblades

Thanks John!


----------



## DirtySteve

So...are we going to get to see some full blown down and dirty amp porn including gut shots?


----------



## Ghostman

Steve. You asking for Blades gut shots, is like.....

dating a porn star....

...then renting her DVD's.


----------



## shredless

DirtySteve said:


> So...are we going to get to see some full blown down and dirty amp porn including gut shots?



Weve never seen full blown pics of yours steve...

cmon, break out the camera, dude


----------



## bulldozer1984

shredless said:


> Weve never seen full blown pics of yours steve...
> 
> cmon, break out the camera, dude



Yeh Steve.. CMON


----------



## ibmorjamn

Go Steve ,Go Steve ,Go Steve !


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## Ghostman

GUT SHOT LEAK!!!!






LMAO


----------



## Bloodrock

At this point, isn't a new amp maker kinda like a new blue jean manufacturer? I mean, how many variations of the Levi's 501 do we really need????


----------



## Billyblades

Everybodys gotta style. My brand is like fashion.
its new and old at the same time.
Its fresh and more versatile and better built then a mass produced amp.
its sturdy and hits me like no other.

They notes just arent heard. Theyre "Experienced " thru "feeling them ".
Its Tonal Sex...

And its being built like a brick shithouse and 1/2 the price of its nearest competition.


You dont buy a drill for the name or the bit... you buy it for a "hole " you need to make.

When.you can.get the same tone... even more versatile... build just as good and maybe "better "...
At a price where you can.buy a les paul to go along with it.

At the same cost of a compeditors lone amp.

The amp is bought for the circuit and tones not the box or name on a box.

It is a revolution in what once was extreme pricing.


Most amplifiers are high priced. Even a mass produced Marshall.


Its logical and makes sence. I am not greedy. Nor do i wish to charge extreme dollars for "blue jeans " especially when theyre just bluejeans. 

I do want to keep my friends working and they deserve what they ask. They are not greedy either and work.with me to keep prices down.

You want results...not an inflated price for the same pair of jeans

Designer jeans at that.lol


----------



## Billyblades

And it'll hold your beer and keys at a gig 
And not leak or suffer spilled drinks.
its also designed to lift up straight and level when picked up and hold your drink while walking with a guitar case in the other hand. Took.a while to get it right but its a cool feature. The handle is steel and double as a tray for picks ..keys and whatever. It holds alot of pocket junk.on a gig

Its a trademark to Blades ampline.

How RocknRoll is that!

Is it not common.to want to be the best you can be or make a great product..

How many paper companies out there? How many TV companies. Car companies.

Im offering a Porsche for the price of a Nissan

Basic math....

What i find lately when searching my name on google you might catch some hearsay thats all bullshit lies ,but what i liked most was i see people on my compeditors forum who "know " tone and i found people complimenting the sounds i been getting.
The majority in fact! 
Of course some will vow to never to touch a Blades Amp.


Their loss...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Does all that ^^^ mean there will be an undisclosed pictorial?

Do you have any pictures of Steve's amp when it was being built?


----------



## Billyblades

Oh i will show some shots of the build quality. Thats goin to be the best or one of the best parts.

I plan on a cool photoshoot.

I will.be showing off its refinement and its goin to be flawless.

It allready is. Even my boards are cnc made.

Yeah..

Im fukkin serious .

Its my baby.. my jem... my ultimate amp and i want people to say that with me.

Would anybody go.through so much effort to manifest a piece of crap...oh no bro...
I put everything into this...

These arent prototypes or done for fun.

These were designed to Kick Major Ass!

Its what comes out of your speakers that count but these are to be a serious offering with everybit ofv love a person can fathom poured into.it.

I been through evolution... now i am enteringbmy highest point in achievement.

Its not about the climb ... its about standing on.the top. Finishing goals and perfecting self and product at the same time!

Its all about the wins. Thats what we are supposed to do.

Never give up and keep goin...keep refining...keep growing.getting better.

I am just so excited....and grateful and at peace...


----------



## Billyblades

Marty.. that tube guy fuks my head up everytime i see him lol..

He looks part samurai at a glance......


Im in a nonstop refinement tho. What i put out in the past was all leading up to these.

There were never mistakes or fails. Only steps to whats happenin now as we speak.
This is just my show n tell. Im goin with the flow on my own schedule. This thread is an Invitation to a journey!

Im drinkin up every juicy bit! 

Ps... i dig the tube guy


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> ....
> Its fresh and more versatile and better built then a mass produced amp.
> its sturdy and hits me like no other.
> ...
> 
> And its being built like a brick shithouse and 1/2 the price of its nearest competition.
> ...
> build just as good and maybe "better "...
> ....
> The amp is bought for the circuit and tones not the box or name on a box.
> 
> ...



 You said the same things during my build. Are you still doing all the soldering? See, I've seen the insides of my amp and I was shocked, I thought you were a pro? I expected the wiring to look awesome when I opened it up. After all, that's what I paid for and it's the most I've ever spent on an amp! So lets talk about build quality. I've seen beautiful build quality from other amp builders on this forum and I expected to get the same thing from all your claims.

















You talked about triple soldering like it was going to be indestructible, yet mine had a volume drop issue that only got worse as time went on that turned out to be a bad solder joint. When I told you it was getting worse and that the amp wasn't playable anymore you suggested I take it to a local tech, but when I pulled the amp to take it to someone and saw what it looked like and how it's put together I was embarrassed to take it to anyone. That's why I learned what I needed to know to fix it myself instead.

Now it works fine and sounds good, but I'm wondering how many others are going to open theirs up and have a look see, other guys aren't going to be as nice as I've been about it. I'm not even talking about the cabs, I knew what I was getting into with that and since you ignored my questions when I asked you in private for your opinion and how you would feel about it, I went ahead and fixed that, too.


----------



## Australian

DirtySteve said:


> You said the same things during my build. Are you still doing all the soldering? See, I've seen the insides of my amp and I was shocked, I thought you were a pro? I expected the wiring to look awesome when I opened it up. After all, that's what I paid for and it's the most I've ever spent on an amp! So lets talk about build quality. I've seen beautiful build quality from other amp builders on this forum and I expected to get the same thing from all your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talked about triple soldering like it was going to be indestructible, yet mine had a volume drop issue that only got worse as time went on that turned out to be a bad solder joint. When I told you it was getting worse and that the amp wasn't playable anymore you suggested I take it to a local tech, but when I pulled the amp to take it to someone and saw what it looked like and how it's put together I was embarrassed to take it to anyone. That's why I learned what I needed to know to fix it myself instead.
> 
> Now it works fine and sounds good, but I'm wondering how many others are going to open theirs up and have a look see, other guys aren't going to be as nice as I've been about it. I'm not even talking about the cabs, I knew what I was getting into with that and since you ignored my questions when I asked you in private for your opinion and how you would feel about it, I went ahead and fixed that, too.




Thats got more silicon than Pamela's tits.


----------



## damienbeale

Well, that's one of the most badly thought out and executed builds I've seen in a fair while, not to mention it being a fire-hazard just waiting...

I always maintained the guy is a bi-polar, ranting w@nker but the sheeple don't listen.

So sorry it happened to you, Steve.


----------



## Lo-Tek

yikes

I hope it is sounding ok at least.


----------



## bulldozer1984

I feel really sorry for you Steve.. 

Just reading all the bullshit that spews from Billy's mouth makes me sick. Billy you are nothing but a fraud. I hope anyone ever considering buying one of your amps sees that hackjob you did on poor Steve's amp and runs a mile. 

The fact that you do this to people after rambling on and on about "helping" people makes me sick to my stomach..


----------



## shredless




----------



## SmokeyDopey

edit: 
unnecessary post


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Let's keep it aboveboard, but respectful, please.


----------



## bulldozer1984

crossroadsnyc said:


> Let's keep it aboveboard, but respectful, please.



Sorry X.. Im struggling not to get angry about it. 

I remember Billy complaining about the "goop" the "big guys" use. 

Well you use goop and black marker to hide all component values


----------



## crossroadsnyc

bulldozer1984 said:


> Sorry X.. Im struggling not to get angry about it.
> 
> I remember Billy complaining about the "goop" the "big guys" use.
> 
> Well you use goop and black marker to hide all component values



Oh, that wasn't directed at you, man ... was just a general comment.


----------



## damienbeale

The more I look, the more disgusted I am. I can't see a single solder joint that looks satisfactory. Several joints that need heatshrinking for safety, and others that require safeguarding, almost all of them need redoing. An electrolytic bypass capacitor hard against the body of that 10W wirewound resistor? Does this numpty not realise how hot these can get potentially?

If that were in my hands, I'd be forced to completely gut it and start again. But unfortunately it would need a new chassis, since the layout is so abysmal that there is no way I could do that satisfactorily in it's current enclosure.

The whole thing is a sloppy disaster, and it's lucky that it works properly, without any induced noise. (Or does it? I wonder if doing the exact same circuit properly would yield improvements?)
I feel truly sickened that this is what Steve got for investing his faith.

Steve, if you're ever with your amp and near Oxford in the UK for more than a couple of weeks, come and see me. We'll get a new chassis, and I'll try and salvage as much of that monstrosity as possible and rebuild it. Sadly, it won't be a quick process. 

As much as I found the whole process of this amp being built scarily badly thought out at the time, I was hoping that at least the insides of the amp might be spared from such a hack job as the woodwork. But sadly, that does not appear to be the case.

Some people should not be allowed near a soldering iron.


----------



## damienbeale

crossroadsnyc said:


> Let's keep it aboveboard, but respectful, please.



Sorry if I've overstepped the mark. Feel free to edit my posts if you feel the need (but please mark it as such).
I however, refuse to take back anything myself, as I remember the amount of respect that Billy himself had when he charged on here (and much worse on forums elsewhere).

Seeing Steves amp has put a real dampener on my day. I know I couldn't afford to spend a load of hard-earned only to get something like that, which I'd have felt I couldn't even take out in public (in it's original cabinets), for fear of getting laughed off stage.


----------



## acidvoodoo

DirtySteve said:


> You said the same things during my build. Are you still doing all the soldering? See, I've seen the insides of my amp and I was shocked, I thought you were a pro? I expected the wiring to look awesome when I opened it up. After all, that's what I paid for and it's the most I've ever spent on an amp! So lets talk about build quality. I've seen beautiful build quality from other amp builders on this forum and I expected to get the same thing from all your claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You talked about triple soldering like it was going to be indestructible, yet mine had a volume drop issue that only got worse as time went on that turned out to be a bad solder joint. When I told you it was getting worse and that the amp wasn't playable anymore you suggested I take it to a local tech, but when I pulled the amp to take it to someone and saw what it looked like and how it's put together I was embarrassed to take it to anyone. That's why I learned what I needed to know to fix it myself instead.
> 
> Now it works fine and sounds good, but I'm wondering how many others are going to open theirs up and have a look see, other guys aren't going to be as nice as I've been about it. I'm not even talking about the cabs, I knew what I was getting into with that and since you ignored my questions when I asked you in private for your opinion and how you would feel about it, I went ahead and fixed that, too.



Wow just wow, that is a ****ing mess...I was not expecting that..

Glad you got it fixed Steve, must have been a bit stressful to say the least. The new head shell and cab look beautiful, the way it should have been from the start.


----------



## damienbeale

DirtySteve said:


> You talked about triple soldering like it was going to be indestructible...



Maybe it's been too long since I've been to college, and at 38, I'm probably already washed up and out of the loop, but I'm wondering WTF triple soldering is?


----------



## DirtySteve

It sounds great (as advertised) and it's not noisy. If it didn't sound awesome I would have never spent the money on cabs.


----------



## damienbeale

Well at least SOME good came out of it.


----------



## Riffraff

I fully expected this given the endless stream of 





I'm sorry you got caught up in this Steve. What I'm most impressed with is even in the face of that you've been a gentleman and have not completely lost it but there comes a point when even someone with above average restraint breaks. Good for you sir. 

Given the mess I see inside that amp Billy may have been better served using the goop & sharpie to cover up the amp's name badge instead of the values of the caps & resistors.


----------



## Lo-Tek

Steve should get a new production unit. Free of charge. imo.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Steve, you are a gentleman. Much respect, sir.


----------



## johnfv

Wow. I really meant to stay out of this but hiding component values, seriously? 

Steve, you have shown amazing restraint here.

I am proud to show off Nik Azam's work ANY TIME. I've seen the inside of one of Terry's (Guitar Rocker) amps as well and it was excellent.


----------



## DirtySteve

johnfv said:


> Wow. I really meant to stay out of this but hiding component values, seriously?
> 
> Steve, you have shown amazing restraint here.
> 
> I am proud to show off Nik Azam's work ANY TIME. I've seen the inside of one of Terry's (Guitar Rocker) amps as well and it was excellent.



THAT'S what I expected to see!


----------



## Ghostman

Steve, I take it back.

You asking for pics of the build is like dating your retarded, in-bred, second cousin...

...and asking for marriage. Yikes!!!!!

Billy, sorry but your rep is toast.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Ghostman said:


> Billy, sorry but your rep is toast.



Nah... only if he disappears. There are ways, but we can't tell him how to run his business.


----------



## bulldozer1984

and im sure BillyBob will dazzle us with more 6000 word posts telling us Steve's amp was just a stepping stone to get to the level of quality that his new amp line will reach..


----------



## DirtySteve

bulldozer1984 said:


> and im sure BillyBob will dazzle us with more 6000 word posts telling us Steve's amp was just a stepping stone to get to the level of quality that his new amp line will reach..



And that's why I asked to see gut shots, but that question wasn't directly addressed...in fact all I saw was some fancy footwork.


----------



## damienbeale

He's never once answered any of my questions at any time.

I had a plethora of questions during your build, asking why he'd done the outlandish odd things that he had, and how he came up with such bizarre designs for the cab and the calculations he based it on, for instance. He ignored them because he didn't have a clue WHY he did any of it. Pure uneducated guesswork and arrogance.

If you go back and look through his history, all difficult or uncomfortable questions were avoided, masked by the plethora of sh!tstorm, smokescreen, bs and snake oil in his giant ranting posts.


----------



## bulldozer1984

DirtySteve said:


> And that's why I asked to see gut shots, but that question wasn't directly addressed...in fact all I saw was some fancy footwork.



For a big unhealthy guy his footwork is quite impressive.


----------



## damienbeale

He certainly has an incredible use of sidestep.


----------



## bulldozer1984

damienbeale said:


> He certainly has an incredible use of sidestep.



And his rope-a-dope is impeccable 

EDIT:- Give it up Billy. You have been EXPOSED


----------



## Rocktane

Steve, your new cabinets look great buddy! The rest...... F-me...... you have certainly demonstrated tremendous restraint. I'm glad that you are at least happy with the way it sounds.

Billy, C'mon Man.........


----------



## Söulcaster

I'd be demanding my money back, that is totally unsatisfactory. Its the only way to make this right. I'm feeling for ya Stevo.

Peace


----------



## 2203xman

SmokeyDopey said:


> Steve, you are a gentleman. Much respect, sir.


 I always try to read all of Steve's posts.It's a good way to hone your social skills,the man has 'em.in spades.I also trust in his judgement of gear.


----------



## solarburn

There has to be a level of craftsmanship that includes safety if you're going to sell to others. Having it at home just for you is one thing but selling this at around $1600 or whatever it was is bad judgement.

I think its clear you got ahead of yourself regarding execution. I'm not going to beat you down about all the posturing around it.

I hope the craftsmanship becomes acceptable.


----------



## DirtySteve

solarburnDSL50 said:


> There has to be a level of craftsmanship that includes safety if you're going to sell to others. Having it at home just for you is one thing but selling this at around $1600 or whatever it was is bad judgement.
> 
> I think its clear you got ahead of yourself regarding execution. I'm not going to beat you down about all the posturing around it.
> 
> I hope the craftsmanship becomes acceptable.



For the record I didn't pay anything close to that. It was less than a grand.


----------



## bulldozer1984

DirtySteve said:


> For the record I didn't pay anything close to that. It was less than a grand.



Yes Steve you didnt pay MSRP like on Billy's website lol


----------



## DirtySteve

Hey Dozer bro, your PM box is full, you need to dump some so I can answer your PM.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Steve i just cleared it out man


----------



## brp

damienbeale said:


> Maybe it's been too long since I've been to college, and at 38, I'm probably already washed up and out of the loop, but I'm wondering WTF triple soldering is?



Well, it's ONE MORE than double soldering innit?


----------



## JTyson

Those guts are a safety hazard....
I should be surprised at how bad it really is, but I'm not..


----------



## Ghostman

johnfv said:


>



That's goddamn ARTwork!!!


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Steve, Just got back from the show. I'm sorry for the heartbreak that it must have been to look inside the chassis and expect the quality that Billy professed the amp to be. You have certainly deserved better, and I don't know why Billy didn't follow through, like he said he would. It's nice to know you managed to get the amp playable again. Wow!


----------



## bulldozer1984

Guitar-Rocker said:


> Steve, Just got back from the show. I'm sorry for the heartbreak that it must have been to look inside the chassis and expect the quality that Billy professed the amp to be. You have certainly deserved better, and I don't know why Billy didn't follow through, like he said he would. It's nice to know you managed to get the amp playable again. Wow!



I know why he didnt do any better.. Because he cant ! The only artist he is: is a bullshit artist. Now Steve has to fix it up out of his own pocket.. Really makes me angry..


----------



## bulldozer1984




----------



## FourT6and2

I'm not bragging (ok maybe a little), but this is what a hand-wired amp should look like. And this was my FIRST build. With no experience. I taught myself how to solder in like 30 min. If I can do this, anybody can. So when I see gut shots from a self-proclaimed "builder" that look like the ones posted, I don't just see red flags. I see a giant football field-sized blinking neon sign. It also means everybody here should learn how to build a simple circuit like a Super Lead. There is no excuse not to. It's easy. It's fun. And you know what goes into it rather than throwing money away trusting some hack on the internet.


----------



## bulldozer1984

FourT6and2 said:


> I'm not bragging (ok maybe a little), but this is what a hand-wired amp should look like. And this was my FIRST build. With no experience. I taught myself how to solder in like 30 min. If I can do this, anybody can. So when I see gut shots from a self-proclaimed "builder" that look like the ones posted, I don't just see red flags. I see a giant football field-sized blinking neon sign. It also means everybody here should learn how to build a simple circuit like a Super Lead. There is no excuse not to. It's easy. It's fun. And you know what goes into it rather than throwing money away trusting some hack on the internet.



Man that looks horrible.. 


























JOKING.. Mate that is beautiful and especially for a first build.


----------



## shredless

wow....


----------



## Lo-Tek

The silence is deafening. Where did you go Billy?


----------



## DirtySteve

I apologize to everyone that tried to warn me and I ignored it. I stood up for Billy and he made me look like a fool. It's my own fault, I should have done my research, that's what I get for being so trusting and trying to help someone out. You guys are awesome for not saying "I told you so"!


----------



## shredless

DirtySteve said:


> I apologize to everyone that tried to warn me and I ignored it. I stood up for Billy and he made me look like a fool. It's my own fault, I should have done my research, that's what I get for being so trusting and trying to help someone out. You guys are awesome for not saying "I told you so"!



its all in a day dude

I mean when its all said and done you have a good sounding and decent looking amp now (although I would ditch those ghetto gold chicken heads)

it could be alot worse and it could sound like shit...thats the bright side here
Ive opened up more than a few stock amps that looked like a bowl of spaghetti...yet live forever (old fenders?)

Im proud of you for standing up and showing the pics, it needed to be done

I was concerned when he bounced back in here and everyone started fawning over him again

Ive learned over the years the more someone talks, the less they are really saying

oh and I want to hump that chic in your avatar


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

I'll stick my neck out a bit on this topic, then I'll be done. 

As a amp builder there are a lot of things that are better not said, being in the amp building business, no matter what you really think about the subject.

But if mistakes are made (and no one is perfect), then who ever you are as a builder, you need to man up and correct them, and make it right for the customer, no matter what the case may be. Or choose to simply not to be a builder if you can't stand behind your product. 

It surely looks like Billy needs to man up to Steve on this one.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Just had to pop in. 

billy, billy, billy....

Steve, you are a class act.


----------



## Stringjunkie

Galaxie! Good to see you! And Steve is a good dude..


----------



## damienbeale

Guitar-Rocker said:


> As a amp builder there are a lot of things that are better not said, being in the amp building business, no matter what you really think about the subject.



On the other hand, it is the educated taking this stance, in part that allows this thing to happen in the first place. But I see your point.
Fortunately, I am not actively looking for custom, nor do I really have any designs to tout, so I don't give a sh!t.  If I see something that needs a good panning, for the benefit of everybody else, I'll do it.


----------



## rmroza

Here we go, had to chime in.

1. Steve, feel sorry for you bro, but glad you got it working. I tried to tell you guys as a previous "customer"
2. FourT6and2 - Great job! First time? That looks great! 
3. Nik at Ceria is a great guy. I've talked to him many times and we shared information and he gave me the layouts for both Yeti and Chup, no questions, no goop/silicon/sharpee. Thanks!
4. Billy's stuff is crap. As a previous "customer", his workmanship sux. He comes across as this guy fighting the system and not in it for $$$, but we see again, that is all BS. His cabs, layout, technical prowess as we have seen as sub-par. He plans to undercut the competition, but as we have seen through Steve's, Mine, others, you really get what you pay for and no one should be buying amps from Billy Blades and should not be supported. He lies and twists everything around and side-steps it with his bi-poloar and Schizophrenic behavior and has nor formal training, nor education in engineering, technical skills, etc. The costs he bitches about, as we all know is basically labor and he cuts it by using joe-blow...self, kid, friends who again should not be doing this and you get what you pay for. Anyone want a "grail-tone" amp, should pay a real technician at $25-$50/hr (going rate) and it will cost them in the $1,600-3,500 range. There's no way around it.
5. I have the MOD'ed layout for the basic design both of this amps (Jose/Aldrich). Maybe I should just post them and put this baby and money train to bed!

I'm tired of it. No new innovation here. Stick to your day-job.


----------



## DirtySteve

rmroza said:


> Here we go, had to chime in.
> 
> 1. Steve, feel sorry for you bro, but glad you got it working. I tried to tell you guys as a previous "customer"
> 2. FourT6and2 - Great job! First time? That looks great!
> 3. Nik at Ceria is a great guy. I've talked to him many times and we shared information and he gave me the layouts for both Yeti and Chup, no questions, no goop/silicon/sharpee. Thanks!
> 4. Billy's stuff is crap. As a previous "customer", his workmanship sux. He comes across as this guy fighting the system and not in it for $$$, but we see again, that is all BS. His cabs, layout, technical prowess as we have seen as sub-par. He plans to undercut the competition, but as we have seen through Steve's, Mine, others, you really get what you pay for and no one should be buying amps from Billy Blades and should not be supported. He lies and twists everything around and side-steps it with his bi-poloar and Schizophrenic behavior and has nor formal training, nor education in engineering, technical skills, etc. The costs he bitches about, as we all know is basically labor and he cuts it by using joe-blow...self, kid, friends who again should not be doing this and you get what you pay for. Anyone want a "grail-tone" amp, should pay a real technician at $25-$50/hr (going rate) and it will cost them in the $1,600-3,500 range. There's no way around it.
> 5. I have the MOD'ed layout for the basic design both of this amps (Jose/Aldrich). Maybe I should just post them and put this baby and money train to bed!
> 
> I'm tired of it. No new innovation here. Stick to your day-job.



Sorry I didn't listen, bro. Hey if you decide not to post the layouts could you send them to me anyway?


----------



## shredless

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry I didn't listen, bro. Hey if you decide not to post the layouts could you send them to me anyway?



Yeah, Id love to see the layouts myself....all this secrecy about common mods is a bunch of bullshit

Ive searched the web for days on end only to find run around threads that never give any concrete info, like its all voodoo or something

not everyone is going to suddenly mod their own amps and quit buying from the "big shots"....90 percent of those with the balls to try will **** up their amps anyway and still resort to paying for pro work...but the few of us that can get around a amp and have ZERO intention of paying some hotshot, will make it work out...so in reality the pro modders will have lost nothing

and please dont mention the safety factor....any swinging dick has seen the warnings enough we dont need preaching on that
and if they kill themselves, well thats natural ****ing selection, right?


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

damienbeale said:


> On the other hand, it is the educated taking this stance, in part that allows this thing to happen in the first place. But I see your point.
> Fortunately, I am not actively looking for custom, nor do I really have any designs to tout, so I don't give a sh!t.  If I see something that needs a good panning, for the benefit of everybody else, I'll do it.


 


It would not be proper for me to speak out against someone in the business *UNTIL* I see the work first hand, then I can call out what's not right. Unfortunately it was a bit late to help in Steve's amp case, regardless of my suspicions. Billy really wants to be liked....perhaps even the center of attention, and that's ok, just do what needs to be done to be honored in that respect.


----------



## Micky

I have said all along that these alleged 'secret' super mods, no matter whos name is on them, should be public domain. Apply them at your own risk.

Marshall makes no secret of their stuff, I had the SL-5 schematic shortly after it was released. Same for the new DSL stuff. Anyone with a decent layout and rugged craftsmanship should be PROUD to have people open up their chassis.

Why anyone feels they need to HIDE or MASK any component (unless it is proprietary or unique) is beyond me, if your stuff is worth anything people will reverse engineer it anyway. But to try and hide a resistor value is a total waste of time. Why bother?

Maybe with time Billy's design (if it is worth it) will become better, anything that is one-of is bound to have design changes, but there is no excuse for sloppy workmanship. Maybe he WON'T be the next Ken Fischer...


----------



## DirtySteve

Guitar-Rocker said:


> It would not be proper for me to speak out against someone in the business *UNTIL* I see the work first hand, then I can call out what's not right. Unfortunately it was a bit late to help in Steve's amp case, regardless of my suspicions. Billy really wants to be liked....perhaps even the center of attention, and that's ok, just do what needs to be done to be honored in that respect.



 ...would you like to see the work first hand?


----------



## MartyStrat54

FourT6and2 said:


> I'm not bragging (ok maybe a little), but this is what a hand-wired amp should look like. And this was my FIRST build. With no experience.



First build? Incredible. You obviously had taken a hard look at some pictures of how an amp should be assembled.

Hell of a job!


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I have a feeling Billy is gonna leave us at the bus stop with nothing more than blue balls and a warm Pepsi.


----------



## FourT6and2

MartyStrat54 said:


> First build? Incredible. You obviously had taken a hard look at some pictures of how an amp should be assembled.
> 
> Hell of a job!



Thanks! Yeah, I did my research before starting.


----------



## damienbeale

Micky said:


> I have said all along that these alleged 'secret' super mods, no matter whos name is on them, should be public domain. Apply them at your own risk.
> 
> Marshall makes no secret of their stuff, I had the SL-5 schematic shortly after it was released. Same for the new DSL stuff. Anyone with a decent layout and rugged craftsmanship should be PROUD to have people open up their chassis.
> 
> Why anyone feels they need to HIDE or MASK any component (unless it is proprietary or unique) is beyond me, if your stuff is worth anything people will reverse engineer it anyway. But to try and hide a resistor value is a total waste of time. Why bother?
> 
> Maybe with time Billy's design (if it is worth it) will become better, anything that is one-of is bound to have design changes, but there is no excuse for sloppy workmanship. Maybe he WON'T be the next Ken Fischer...




You're talking as if the design was actually HIS, Micky. Which it most certainly wasn't. It's all borrowed stuff, and with regards to his particular pre-amp mods, was already in the public domain.
Like Rob said, no new innovation here.

He won't be the next Ken Fischer, because he has no electrical background, and no real understanding. Just a pure out-and-out copyist who learnt a little bit on-the-job with the help of others about what certain changes do, and why. He damned sure couldn't explain the theory behind it.


----------



## Bloodrock

Taking other people's mods from online schematic, renaming them and calling them your own is nothing new. But I've never seen it done more blatantly or poorly than BB. What garbage in every sense of the word.


----------



## Kunnz

Here's a pic of the guts of an amp I fixed a while back from a famous Fender tecnician who turned 'boutique guru', this amp is signed 'Bruce Zinky #1'.
The guy is probably a great tech, but check out the handy work, especially the vero/perf mod board that's submerged in goop in the middle of the first pic and the general roughness. 

BTW, all of the components are USA apart from the Chinese V1 bypass cap that I installed to fix it, only after an hour of having to cut my way thru the goop and these are 'after surgery' shots. 

Another Porsche for Nissan prices,  

I hate that shit inside any amp, even the minimal amount that some of the top builders/manufactures use, but some times it's absolutely necessary, like this one, 

Sorry Bruce and Billy, but I hope you's lay the silicon guns down, please, there is no need for them. 









Sometime in the future I'm gonna build myself a valve amp, but hey, even my worst workmanship is not as bad as that even if I was drunk.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Hahaha I was gunna sign up there and post his mess but someone beat me to it. Awesome. Just awesome.


----------



## DirtySteve

edit: unnecessary post. ...and I see the post I quoted is gone, good call.


----------



## Horny Joe

Steve, so much fail in so few posts to choose from! 

I really feel for you, and while it may not be cool to come here from another forum to sh*tstir, we can't let anyone else go through your experiences. I do hope you will join the debate over there.

Regards, joe.


----------



## DirtySteve

Horny Joe said:


> Steve, so much fail in so few posts to choose from!
> 
> I really feel for you, and while it may not be cool to come here from another forum to sh*tstir, we can't let anyone else go through your experiences. I do hope you will join the debate over there.
> 
> Regards, joe.



I saw your post and checked out the link. I see someone posted my pics there and I actually quoted a post from over there (above) that's why I edited my post. I don't want it to be a shitstir over here and obviously the mods agree. We've had enough of that lately and it was never my intent. I just had to speak up when I know what I have, and I saw what was being said about quality and all. It made me literally sick feeling and my anxiety shot through the roof. Not good, I don't have medication for that. 

It's cool man and thanks. Maybe you should spend some time over here, these are a bunch of good guys.


----------



## charveldan

I try to be part of the solution rather than the problem in life and also try to see the good in things.

But when it comes to Mr. Blades there's just too much fAilz for the asking ...


----------



## Horny Joe

DirtySteve said:


> I saw your post and checked out the link. I see someone posted my pics there and I actually quoted a post from over there (above) that's why I edited my post. I don't want it to be a shitstir over here and obviously the mods agree. We've had enough of that lately and it was never my intent. I just had to speak up when I know what I have, and I saw what was being said about quality and all. It made me literally sick feeling and my anxiety shot through the roof. Not good, I don't have medication for that.
> 
> It's cool man and thanks. Maybe you should spend some time over here, these are a bunch of good guys.



I appreciate that, best of luck steve, thanks.


----------



## MartyStrat54

You are welcomed over here Horny Joe.


----------



## OU812

Kunnz said:


> Here's a pic of the guts of an amp I fixed a while back from a famous Fender tecnician who turned 'boutique guru', this amp is signed 'Bruce Zinky #1'.
> The guy is probably a great tech, but check out the handy work, especially the vero/perf mod board that's submerged in goop in the middle of the first pic and the general roughness.
> 
> BTW, all of the components are USA apart from the Chinese V1 bypass cap that I installed to fix it, only after an hour of having to cut my way thru the goop and these are 'after surgery' shots.
> 
> Another Porsche for Nissan prices,
> 
> I hate that shit inside any amp, even the minimal amount that some of the top builders/manufactures use, but some times it's absolutely necessary, like this one,
> 
> Sorry Bruce and Billy, but I hope you's lay the silicon guns down, please, there is no need for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometime in the future I'm gonna build myself a valve amp, but hey, even my worst workmanship is not as bad as that even if I was drunk.


 
What is the purpose of all that silicon? Hide component values? Shitty workmanship? Sorry for the dumb question, but curious.


----------



## Rocktane

Good lord! Just say NO to amp jizz.


----------



## LP Freak

I've been waiting for this day for a long time.

So where's the man with the silver tounge now? C'mon Billy, let's hear your side of this.


----------



## Horny Joe

MartyStrat54 said:


> You are welcomed over here Horny Joe.



Thanks Marty!


----------



## Codyjohns

DirtySteve said:


>





 GIFSoup

OMG


----------



## rmroza

Steve, can we some more photos or PM me? Also, this is supposed to "based" on the Jose Atomica, so 1st 3 gain stages should be 2.7k/.68u and V1P1 plate should be 270k! Am I correct?? If you want to see under the sharpee or paint, take an exacto (unless you downright desolder components and put them on an Alpha and ready them!), and scrape very lightly until you can read them. In regard to glue or silicon, you can use diagonals and cut away being careful and a small needlenose and grab a piece when you get close and twist it so it tears it away from the component! Enjoy and let us know. Oh, what what controls are on your amp? It has switches and pots on front and back.

p.s. - the "Bruce Zinky #1" looks like it was from Japan and little bukakki action going on and filled with jizz! :O

p.p.s. - I like the Mofo/Recto concentric pot!


----------



## MartyStrat54

rmroza said:


> p.s. - the "Bruce Zinky #1" looks like it was from Japan and little bukakki action going on and filled with jizz! :O



LOL!


----------



## brp

Pretty sure that's hot glue on the BB not silicone. Hot glue has a tendency to shrink, breaking loose from all but very porous surfaces over time, unlike silicone.
Either way; :eek2:


----------



## dreyn77

Even your mother is going to do somethings that hurt you. 
This thread is bringing back memories for me. This is the guy with the plexi with 'dead spots'. lol! 
I should have made it more obvious for you guys to 'not part with your money to this guy'. 
As far as what he says, that's just standard human interaction. Nothing new there.
Now I can place 'Dirty Steve'. You had the DSL combo and weren't happy.? I could see you needed some 'experience'. I tried to help but some things you weren't ready to hear. And somethings I've said turned out to be completely wrong. Take everything with a grain of salt (it might be true it might not) but when it comes to entering into a contract (handing over cash is a contract) be VERY carefull and make your best guess, and have a 'get out' contract too.

Oh well, that's life.


----------



## MartyStrat54

brp said:


> Pretty sure that's hot glue on the BB not silicone. Hot glue has a tendency to shrink, breaking loose from all but very porous surfaces over time, unlike silicone.
> Either way; :eek2:



It's hot glue. If an amp is on for a long time it can actually melt or soften. When this occurs it separates and looses adhesion. 

Not recommended for amp use. In fact, glue or silicone is not even necessary if the amp is laid out properly.


----------



## Billyblades

Dont get your panties up.in a bunch lol.

I was expecting this. Maybe i shouldnr of worked with Steve but i said fukkit and did anyway. No biggie and there is always a beginning. We are well past the beginning and that amp was built from scratch and was supposed to.me my.property. i made the deal with steve and he knew it was a prototype and a first model and garage built. I have has several ampsvwith hot glue to keep parts from vibrating and loosening. Ive had amps built by rofessionals back.in the day that looked like rats nest.

Tear it apart. Go ahead.. <MOD EDIT-Posting PM content.>
Nomatter what is said it was a step to whats going.on now. It was a development.
It was a learning process.

It was an achievment. I.felt.like i was Randall Smith Making his first Boogie or Jim Marshall making his first Marshall that "uhmmm " he stole from fender.

The whole point.is i made something from nothing the old school way. 

Bent the metal, sawed the wood.. 

I wonder how many.people laughed at them guys lol

Im laughing with.you at how stupid people can.be.

Nomatter what happened in the past or what mistakes we make if we didnt learn and grt better by.it then THAT would be a real problem.

Its a new day... a new adventure and theres really nothing that will be said in the future except

Damn,,, i remember when.he first sterted lol..

Have a great night 
Peace


----------



## bulldozer1984

Dude that amp you built is unsafe and u sold it to someone. You should be ashamed of yourself. If you didnt make such claims and waffle on and on about how good your amps were people would be more forgiving. But the fact is Billy you crap on and on about how good your amps are and then its revealed that your amp looks like it was built by a 10 yr old. 

Whether its a prototype or not as soon as you received money for it you put your nuts on the chopping board. It must meet regulations and it also must meet the buyers expectations. Steve is really unhappy with it and you dont give a shit. You have no morals. You also have no dignity..


----------



## MartyStrat54

Not too many people on the forum at 3 AM CST.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Billy, regardless of what has been said here you should at least send Steve a "final design" amp and take the "prototype" back. That is as long as the final design amp is built safely and professionally.


----------



## shredless

I see this turning into 40 pages..........


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. the pms can stop. Sheesh. Ooh.. im guilty for hookin a dude up with a prototype that he knew was a prototype. Great!

<MOD EDIT-Making reference to/publicly sharing a PM.>

starting? Developing? Creating something from nothing? The first amp of that wattage built from nothing but the idea? 

SORRY... I DIDNT REALIZE I WAS AMONG SUCH PERFECT PEOPLE THAT GET EVERYTHING PERFECT OUT THE GATE. LOL.

IDK... IM BAFFLED BUT.NOT SHAKEN. IT WAS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE. ANOTHER CHALLENGE ...

I TOLD STEVE I WASNT READY FOR THE TWENTY YET . It wasnt planned.but he was lacking funds...
It was all explained.

Ooh WOW lol.. no lmao.

I did it with.him
Knowing what was goin.on... knowing.it was a prototype.

Steve will have a chance to get one of my.new fifty watters... or a new 20 watter.
you guys jump the gun with bullshit too quic
Some anyway... like a Bunch of little girls...


Btw Marty... apparently there is peeps online because the pm.from my.lil Austrailian friend popped up.alerting me to the thread.

Good night. Im getting some comfortable sleep now...

And Steve...
He just pmd me last week saying he was jammin.his ass off with it. I guess he'll be on.hiatus again because nobody really likes this place too much anymore because theres no unity and mostly rules and juvenile men.infront of the computer downing everyone.

Most people i talk to dont even know this place EXISTS.


Lmao!!


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> Ok.. the pms can stop. Sheesh. Ooh.. im guilty for hookin a dude up with a prototype that he knew was a prototype. Great!
> 
> <MOD EDIT-Making reference to/publicly sharing a PM.>
> starting? Developing? Creating something from nothing? The first amp of that wattage built from nothing but the idea?
> 
> SORRY... I DIDNT REALIZE I WAS AMONG SUCH PERFECT PEOPLE THAT GET EVERYTHING PERFECT OUT THE GATE. LOL.
> 
> IDK... IM BAFFLED BUT.NOT SHAKEN. IT WAS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE. ANOTHER CHALLENGE ...
> 
> I TOLD STEVE I WASNT READY FOR THE TWENTY YET . It want planned.but he was lacking funds...
> It was all explained.
> 
> Ooh WOW lol.. no lmao.
> 
> He just pmd me last week saying he was jammin.his ass off with it.



<MOD EDIT-No public posting of PM's.>

How can you be proud of that mess you built ?? Messy wiring on its own is not such a big deal. people can handle that. But the dodgy soldering, dangerous layout and just poor workmanship really adds up.. 

Add to that the fact that Steve had to get new cabinets built and you have yourself a clusterfuck


----------



## MartyStrat54

So if Steve had ordered a 50 watt model are you saying the layout and soldering would have been different? That the 50 watt amps were built safely and professionally?

That because it was a 20 watt model is why the amp looked like it did?

You are saying that your expertise on the 50 watt amps could not be transferred over to the 20 watt amps as far as workmanship goes?

I'm trying to understand this.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Billyblades said:


> ...nobody really likes this place too much anymore because theres no unity and mostly rules and juvenile men.infront of the computer downing everyone.
> 
> Most people i talk to dont even know this place EXISTS.
> 
> 
> Lmao!!



Billy, you came back over here claiming you missed everybody. You even said, "Love you guys." You stated that you had a lot of friends here. You went on to say that the drama was over with and you were starting anew. 

Now you turn around and trash talk the forum? Really? 

And you didn't address my question. Are you going to send Steve a final design amp, or is he stuck with that monstrosity?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Billyblades said:


> Steve will have a chance to get one of my.new fifty watters... or a new 20 watter.you guys jump the gun with bullshit too quic



Okay I see that you made some sort of answer by editing your post. It's not a definitive answer though.

You've edited your post like three times and added new comments. I have to keep reading them to see what all you've added.


----------



## Billyblades

50s were finalized because they were already a proven.design derived from a marshall.. 20 was just on.paper at the time. I built him it from scratch for.no
Profit.

Good night fair people of the interwebnetz lolz.

Steve can send it back and i will use it for the Blades museum oneday


----------



## Billyblades

So when u guys tying the knot.


----------



## Söulcaster

Billyblades said:


> 50s were finalized because they were already a proven.design derived from a marshall.. 20 was just on.paper at the time. I built him it from scratch for.no
> Profit.
> 
> Good night fair people of the interwebnetz lolz.
> 
> Steve can send it back and i will use it for the Blades museum oneday



This has got nothing to do with design. This is purely about misrepresentation and poor workmanship. 

I'm sorry man but give Steve his money back, show some remorse and apologise to him. You've just fuxked over a mate.

Peace


----------



## Billyblades




----------



## bulldozer1984

Blades Museum.. LMAO

Oh man your one funny guy !


----------



## Billyblades

Nobody fukked anybody.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


>



Is that one of the 50 watters ??


----------



## Billyblades

Ok.. im outtie. Love you guys ;D xoxoxo


----------



## Billyblades

No its Mark Camerons. I posted for contrast


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billyblades said:


> No its Mark Camerons. I posted for contrast



What so because Mark Cameron uses goop that makes it OK for you to do it ?? 

If i go and punch someone does that mean that you can now go and punch someone just because i did ??


----------



## Söulcaster

Billyblades said:


> Nobody fukked anybody.



You know what they say about opinions....they're like assholes, everybody has one.


----------



## charveldan

Billyblades said:


> Dont get your panties up.in a bunch lol.
> 
> I was expecting this. Maybe i shouldnr of worked with Steve but i said fukkit and did anyway. No biggie and there is always a beginning. We are well past the beginning and that amp was built from scratch and was supposed to.me my.property. i made the deal with steve and he knew it was a prototype and a first model and garage built. I have has several ampsvwith hot glue to keep parts from vibrating and loosening. Ive had amps built by rofessionals back.in the day that looked like rats nest.
> 
> Tear it apart. Go ahead.. <MOD EDIT-Posting PM content.>
> Nomatter what is said it was a step to whats going.on now. It was a development.
> It was a learning process.
> 
> It was an achievment. I.felt.like i was Randall Smith Making his first Boogie or Jim Marshall making his first Marshall that "uhmmm " he stole from fender.
> 
> The whole point.is i made something from nothing the old school way.
> 
> Bent the metal, sawed the wood..
> 
> I wonder how many.people laughed at them guys lol
> 
> Im laughing with.you at how stupid people can.be.
> 
> Nomatter what happened in the past or what mistakes we make if we didnt learn and grt better by.it then THAT would be a real problem.
> 
> Its a new day... a new adventure and theres really nothing that will be said in the future except
> 
> Damn,,, i remember when.he first sterted lol..
> 
> Have a great night
> Peace


Jim Marshall didn't have mental problems ...


----------



## MartyStrat54

And he also didn't build the first Marshall amps.

In fact, I don't think he built any of the amps. He had design concepts that were turned over to the engineers.


----------



## OU812

Is it me, or does anyone else have problems deciphering WTF Billy says? Its so hard to follow his threads with spelling and other errors.


----------



## Georgiatec

Look, the thing that bothers me is; How can some tripped out hippie and his mates just start gluing stuff together and call it a "product"?. There are electrical standards in the US...aren't there???  Y'know rigourous tests to show that the equipment is safe and fit for purpose. Surely all this talk of the amps being available to the general public from well known retailers is just post toke fantasy. What is your warranty? Do you have have insurance for if (when) one of your abortions kills someone?.
Things have to be done properly with all the legal stuff water tight. You can't just "decide to follow your dream" and expect people to buy into it....especially based on what we have laughingly seen as workmanship....my kids could have done a better job 

HOW LONG DID YOU SPEND SNIFFING THE GLUE BEFORE FILLING YOUR AMPS WITH IT??!!!


----------



## MartyStrat54

> Is it me, or does anyone else have problems deciphering WTF Billy says? Its so hard to follow his threads with spelling and other errors.



Well for me it's the constant editing and he keeps adding more text.


----------



## bulldozer1984

LMAO G-Tec.. But also lots of truth in your post..


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Ok, I've seen enough. I didn't want to say much because I don't want to be tied to the "Billy Blades" sideshow at all. That's not how I do business at GR amplifiers, LLC. I really don't care what you do Billy or how much you spout off about how great you are going to be, which you aren't at this time. You did Steve wrong, you know it, period. Make it right, do what you say you're going to do, then brag about your product. 

The following 3 photos are some of my * "PROTOTYPES", no goop needed.* Billy until you make things right with Steve, and show people you can build what you say you can, you need to shut up. Nothing you can say will wipe the stain you made until you achieve that. Sleep well until that time, I am.

10W 6AQ5










The 36W 6V6 Boston Jazz amp "Dirty Water"










And 2203Xman's "Godzilla"


----------



## Bieling3

Oy.

I'd still buy a chassis and some faceplates though, lol.


----------



## shredless

thats 7


----------



## Horny Joe

Billy,

1. Give Steve his money back! Non-negotiable!

2. Get your head out of your ass!

3. STFU and go away!

4. Put these ridiculous, deluded ideas about being an amp manufacturer out of your head. Your reputation is shot! You have no future in this business! 

It's over Billy!


----------



## charveldan

Guitar-Rocker said:


> Ok, I've seen enough. I didn't want to say much because I don't want to be tied to the "Billy Blades" sideshow at all. That's not how I do business at GR amplifiers, LLC. I really don't care what you do Billy or how much you spout off about how great you are going to be, which you aren't at this time. You did Steve wrong, you know it, period. Make it right, do what you say you're going to do, then brag about your product.
> 
> The following 3 photos are some of my * "PROTOTYPES", no goop needed.* Billy until you make things right with Steve, and show people you can build what you say you can, you need to shut up. Nothing you can say will wipe the stain you made until you achieve that. Sleep well until that time, I am.
> 
> 10W 6AQ5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 36W 6V6 Boston Jazz amp "Dirty Water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2203Xman's "Godzilla"


Gorgeous ... !!!


----------



## Georgiatec

+1 Proper craftsmanship G-R


----------



## blackie13

My amp tech is launching his own company with hand wired hotrodded marshalls,NOS parts,evidence cables and mercury trans...this is my amp and I would NEVER EXPECT ANYTHING LESS THAN THAT!!! (mine has custom drake-like trans)










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Well built blackie13 !


----------



## blackie13

Your GR amps look very nice too sir...!!!!
well done!!!!


----------



## DirtySteve

I think I should explain myself a little bit on my take of how this all went down and what I thought I was getting. There were some misunderstandings and I want to make that clear, but I also want to point out that the misunderstanding were because you don't give direct answers to direct questions, as proven earlier in this thead.

When we first talked about this and I PMed you and asked "whacha got?" you did talk about the 50 watters and I didn't need that much wattage and didn't have that kind of money to spend on an amp. I don't remember all the details of those first conversations, but it was you that said you could build me a 20 watter and that got my attention. You said you were working on the design and I would have the first one. In my mind I thought that you had already built one and that the prototype part was the cab and front panel design and what ever else that goes into the complete look of the amp. I thought that all along. I was under the impression that when a couple of forum members went to see you that one of them played your 20 watter and didn't want to stop. That's what I took from what you said and the way you worded it when you told me. I didn't know until well into the build that he had actually played a 50 watter and that you hadn't built a 20.

From then on I was still thinking that you were a pro at the inside the chassis part, the actual amp guts. I still thought that the "prototype" part meant that the chassis and cab work was the design you kept talking about. I was niave and misunderstood all that and that was why I kept saying that the price I was paying was for the amp itself, not the cabs. I thought I was getting the break in price because I was the guinea pig for the actual look of the amp, the cab design and logo and all that. I did not know it meant the actual circuit layout as well.

I even remember asking you if I could buy just the amp with no cabs and you wouldn't have anything do do with that saying it was going to look awesome and I was getting the best and blah blah blah! That's what led me to believe I was paying for the amp itself and not the cabs and other design work you were doing.

That's why when I saw in inside of the amp I was shocked. When I saw the soldering and glue everywhere and that's why I said what I said and posted the pics after you were going on about quality and all. Remember I'd only looked inside a few weeks ago. Now since I did post the pics and the things that have been pointed out as safety issues I'm scared to even turn it on again until I have it checked out by a tech.

This is not about how it sounds, I've always said it sounds great and sound wise, it's exactly what I wanted. It was the quality and workmanship that I saw that bothered me and kept eating at me the more you talked in this thread.


----------



## SonVolt

I remember when someone said Steve's amp looked like his Grandma's birthday cake of a guitar amp, and it did.


----------



## Georgiatec

SonVolt said:


> I remember when someone said Steve's amp looked like his Grandma's birthday cake of a guitar amp, and it did.



Except the cake leaves a pleasant taste in your mouth.


----------



## poeman33

WOW...don't read a thread for a couple of days and look what happens!


----------



## MarkyMark

Well this is embarrassing. 

Anyone who is trying to market themselves as a professional amp builder and sell their products to the public should have NEVER let this leave the shop. The wiring is about as neat as test-leads and alligator clips. Come to think about it, test-leads and alligator clips would have been more reliable.


----------



## paul-e-mann

Steve man I'm sorry all this had to go down this way for you. I hope it all gets straightened out quick, you shouldnt have to be afraid to play the only amp you have. If you can get your money back on this some how I think that would be your best bet and let it sit in the Billy Blades Hall of Fame Museum if the offer is still on the table. You can sink that money into a real marshall and have someone reputable add some high gain juice to it. Good luck with this.


----------



## MarkyMark

I can only imagine the impending lawsuit and lineup of lawyers at Billy's door when one of his masterpieces sets someone's home on fire.


----------



## Lo-Tek

pedecamp said:


> Steve man I'm sorry all this had to go down this way for you. I hope it all gets straightened out quick, you shouldnt have to be afraid to play the only amp you have. If you can get your money back on this some how I think that would be your best bet and let it sit in the Billy Blades Hall of Fame Museum if the offer is still on the table. You can sink that money into a real marshall and have someone reputable add some high gain juice to it. Good luck with this.


 
This maybe the best option. Finding someone willing to work on it could be difficult and possibly more cost than it's worth. Quite telling that b.b. showed up in the middle of the night too. Totally lame he had the balls to start the "player hater" shirt thread in the backstage. Classy.


----------



## Ampcrazy

I think this brings home the serious point that you shouldn't be offering your services as an ampbuilder when you are not qualified to do so. 

Bad and sloppy internal layouts is a sure sign of someone who has not studied or paid attention to possible electro-magnetic capacitance coupling in the amp and the problems associated with it due to improper wiring and bad lead dress.

The glue all over the place is just horrible as well. You shouldn't need that if the amp is built properly.

*MOD EDIT* - removal of link (sorry, amp, what's happening elsewhere should stay elsewhere).


----------



## Ghostman

Guitar-Rocker said:


> 10W 6AQ5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The 36W 6V6 Boston Jazz amp "Dirty Water"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And 2203Xman's "Godzilla"



Can I print these out and hang them on my wall? Fine job! Wow.....

....if my first build comes out HALF what that is, I will be smitten to the core.


----------



## Australian




----------



## Ghostman

I think that we need to address the biggest issue with the Blades amp.

IT'S A SAFETY HAZARD!!!!

Plain and simple, it's a safety hazard for anyone to plug that thing in. With so many solder problems in there and exposed leads including the PT mains!!! 

Who gives two rats shits if it sounds like Angels masturbating in the shower! If it's a hazard to potentially kill someone by shock or fire, it needs to be addressed!!


----------



## damienbeale

Like everyone else, there's no excuse for prototypes to be that poor internally. Any of my prototypes, the only horrible bit is all the unused holes in the front and back of the chassis, where I have generally started off by using a donor amp. But even then they are covered by faceplates.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Ghostman said:


> Who gives two rats shits if it sounds like Angels masturbating in the shower!



LOL!


----------



## Billyblades

U guys are takin this just a little too far. I have contacted Steve several times. He shows gutshots of a fresh made prototype and you run with.it like Schoolgirls.. 

Steve had a buyback opportunity upon delivery. He declined thinkin it was cool to.have the first prototype of the amp. Now.. a half of a year later he is still jammin with.it.

Not of course it wasnt the prettiest and it was a scratchbuild. Steve and i had talked about that and almost 7 months later i just talked to.him and he was havin fun playing it.

He had one issue. A cold solder joint one a preamp tube socket. He didnt have the money to send it so i said take it to a local tech and i will take care of it. He messaged me last week and said he opened it and found the cold solder joint and since he is experienced working on his own.gear (soldering pickups in guitars and changing electronics) it was an easy quick fix.. just last week.on the Roadhouse he pm me saying he took care of it. And he was now jamming his but off gaving fun.

The reason why people left this forum was because of the schoolgirl mentality here.

People who are youre true friends but when some get that opportunity.. they just dig n dig and we look back saying. "I thought this person was my friend and look how much Nasty Stuff they jusyt said "
?".

You guys might be bored and thought this would be another good time fight thread but its not whats happening here boys!

I messaged Steve. He and I were the only people involved in.our transaction and i.built for him for basicly something fun to do. It wasnt supposed to be a factory fresh model. It was the prototype. A departure from.using kits... a venture beyond the normal.


It was a development project. A pile of wood and metal fashioned and formed into an amplifier. It was like a historical journry. Like blacksmithing. A rennaisance build like getting an old school tattoo or a funky cool vintage amp.

But anyway.

I messaged Steve. He is my friend. Hes a man thats pretty kind spirited and doesnt share my Bravado. I am open to him at anymoment. He has my personal.phone number !!!

The process of growth costs money. People who bought a Kitchen Marshall didnt get a free Superlead. They bought a certain amp. They werent as pretty as Marshall Plexis but now theyvare coveted.have you guys ever seen the first Marshall ever made? A Stolen Fender design in a basic aluminum box.
or what about the first Soldano or lee jackson or first boogie?
They were very similar. Theres a Metaltronix on ebay right now that diesnt even.have painted lettering..
i have one right as we speak where Lee used Hot glue as the only thing holding the indicator lights in place... no bolt or screw. Under the board.. instead of standoffs theresca golfball size wad of hotglue used to support the circuitboard. 

Do your research


As for Steve... i would gladly accept his old amp for an upgrade option. Steve was on a limited budget. Steve said he had no money. I did what i did for the both of us. He was broke and i jumped at the opportunity to build the 20 watt proto.

No more or less than that. Despite cosmetics and one wire issue Steve been happily jammin for around 7 months. We "met in the middle " so to speak.

You guys were not involved. Ask Steve!

Steve only had limited funds. He could not afford a developed 50watt. His build was spontaneous.
Number one... was done on the cheap. A head, cab with speaker for the price of a one watt amp.
It was done for cost.
Number two...it was agreed that since this wasnt planned and Steve was lacking funds we decided to do it. He would get the sound and i would get the opportunity to build a twenty watter from scratch. Something i been wanting to do ...tho i wanted to concentrate on the 50s i said what the hell.. i will!
Number three... every electronic device is a SAFETY HAZZARD. and HAS EXPOSED WIRES INSIDE! HOW MANY OF YOU GUYS POKE THE INSIDE OF APPLIANCES... DUH.. YOU JUST USE THEM.. WHENSS THE LAST TIME YOU TOOK APART YOUR TOASTER? DOU YOU TAKE YOUR TOASTER APARTBEXPOSING LIVE VOLTAGES OR DO U JUST PUT THE BREAD IN AND PRESS THE BUTTON???

YOU GUYS ARE REALLY TOO MUCH SMH...


I built it and hes playing it. Its not the prettiest but it works and sounds badass and its quiet! 
I would gladly offer anyone (especially) my friend an upgrade option. The twenty watters are in cad right now. Not long before they are up. Shortly after the 50s. Things take time.

If now.. with new developments, features and refinement with the new models they dont happen for free.. i would gladly let Steve trade up. His amp works fine and is no.more or less dangerous than any other opened up tube amp. I would instructvsteve to slide it back in the cab and rebolt it securely. But Steves no Dumbass. He publicly talks about weed n beer but thats everybody you see these days.
If he wants to keep.it or upgrade the choice is his and his alone.
I would graciously apply every cent towards a production model 
My prices on the production models are goingbto be reasonably innexpensige despite the high quality of everything we learned in the process.

I love being able to stand up to adversity. You guys are really cool some of you anyway.

Its a shame you constantly make the people you pretend to.like feel like crap.
i wont talk for Steve but just six months ago you guys had him feeling like crap. He was your friend and you shitvall over his threads because i was involved.

I can understand you hating me.. lol

I am Bold Brazen and ill kick.your bullshit right back to ya like its a soccer game.

But Steve... is a good guy. You take him.like hes a doofey from Scary Movie and act like hesca damsel in distress.

Our deal was between 2 men. Since you wanted to.play "keep away " i figured i would elaborate but frankly... its none of your business.

You guys didnt care to hear about it 7 months ago but now it seemed like a good time to bash.

Welcome back lmao...

Its just so schoolyard its funny.

So what.. anybody that can scrape 3 braincells together can understand the a n b conversation. Nice sidetrack.tho but in the end everybody will be happy. Especially those who got my first run of garage
builds..

It will just turn into another Triumph. Another time people point n.laugh and i just come steamrolling them.over confidently.


----------



## Billyblades

Its a beautiful day out. Im goin for a cruize. Stay locked into that screen till i return.

Dont move now lolz

Ill be back with.pics of juicy headcabs that cant be faulted.

Omg.. its goin to be aepic..

Of Bilblical proportions! 

Ive allowed enough time for trivial stuff. Stay tuned.. whoops.. my bad.. you alreay are 
Have a great day.

To my real friends. ... please just keep the faith and understand whats being done here. Read whats up and make your own mind up. Consider the history and see where is was and where it leads. And i truly thank.you for being cool.

To the otherside making a mountain out of a mow hill... thats ok. I totally (understand you all. Really.. i do. Lol
So sad for you chosen few antagonist. Sucky lives can be turned around. Sorry i didnt fuel your bloodthirst. I find it amusing and lame. 

Billy Blades


----------



## FourT6and2

I remember a while back Billyblades was talking about how he was pissed at Cameron or Friedman or Jose or someone and that sparked his whole journey of building the amps for himself and how he hated how they gooped their amps and hid component values and tried to keep the circuits a trade secret when, in fact, they should be open-source. And here he is doing the exact same thing.

Billy, you reverse engineered someone else's amp and now you're selling them and gooping them yourself. That says a lot. I guess when you realized you could start selling the amps your core values changed. No lack of integrity there, huh.


----------



## SonVolt

I haven't seen Scary Movie.


----------



## DirtySteve

edit: Nevermind...

Billy you seem to remember things a lot different than I do... whatever.


----------



## charveldan

"Triple soldering" is for amateurs, quadruple soldering is where its at.


----------



## stax

Stax Amplification now taking orders!

Here's a gut shot of my 50 watter:





And the new Mighty Twenty (TM):





Use at your own risk!!!!


----------



## MarkyMark

Prototype or not, it's shit workmanship. Have some pride in your work or don't do it.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Hmmmmm, *"While it's a beautiful day out and someone else just went for a cruise"* I'll step things up a bit here. 

If Steve needs an amp to play while this mess all gets sorted out, *I'll loan him one of my builds to play for free*, and Steve can play it for as long as it takes to get the "Billy" thing sorted out, if Steve doesn't mind paying for the shipping fees both ways.


----------



## damienbeale

Oh Billy, Billy, Billy,

The BS you are STILL coming out with is highly amusing. The reason people are picking on you is because that amp IS NOT SAFE.
The reason we are saying it is not safe, is because it would only take the amp being dropped for some of those exposed joints to come into contact with the chassis. It is an utter abomination.


This amp was NOT a prototype in the traditional sense, designed for your use and further development, this amp was destined to go to Steve from the get go. From day one, before you even started to build it. 
The build quality is absolutely inexcusable, and quite frankly you potentially could be in big trouble should the worst happen.
Even if it was a "venture beyond the normal" as you describe, the layout alone still tells a story of somebody who hasn't got a clue of what they are doing, and why certain things are laid out the way they are. For anybody going to the trouble of making a custom chassis, this type of mess was completely inexcusable, given that it was intended as a customer amp, NOT a shop prototype. Even Marshall layouts can be improved upon greatly, for those that are going to the trouble of having their own chassis custom made (which incidentally, those chassis' you were "offering" for sale earlier on in the thread DON'T appear to be, they certainly look suspiciously identical to some other commercially available chassis' out there).


Also, Kitchen-Marshall isn't what you think it is, you muppet, they came MUCH later into the 60's, and it was just a name. They were full blown finished Marshalls in every way. Do YOUR research.

Yes we HAVE seen the first Marshall as built by Ken Bran, Dudley Craven and Ken Underwood, in Ken Bran's shed, before Jim Marshall was even associated with the amp, and it certainly wasn't a dangerous badly laid out clusterfu$$ like you have built.
In NONE of the amps you have mentioned have I seen such disgusting soldering.
Nor have I heard any of the engineers involved talk such complete utter b0ll0ck$ as you insist on talking.

I don't understand why you insist on rambling on and on, as if nobody has pointed out anything valid. I don't see anyone buying the BS you are talking...


Offer Steve an UPGRADE OPTION? Yikes, I wonder what that's gonna cost...


----------



## damienbeale

MartyStrat54 said:


> And he also didn't build the first Marshall amps.
> 
> In fact, I don't think he built any of the amps. He had design concepts that were turned over to the engineers.



Actually he didn't even have that. The first amp was built by the two Kens, and Dudley. Jim Marshall was brought in afterwards as a means to sell them. He offered a deal, the guys took it.
This circuit slowly developed with the input of musicians and evolved into something bigger louder brighter.

Moving on, Jim hired a very talented guy by the name of Steve Grindod who designed the master volume marshalls, and came out with other quirky new circuits and tweaks, such as the PPIMV on the Marshall 2150.

All Jim did, was back it, put his name to his, market it, and built some cabinets occasionally. He created the company, but didn't really have anything to do with the amps, other than pass on input from musicians in the shops perhaps.


----------



## rmroza

@OU812 - NO, everyone does. The guy really lives NOT in reality and full of BS as we've seen.

"It was an achievment. I.felt.like i was Randall Smith Making his first Boogie or Jim Marshall making his first Marshall that "uhmmm " he stole from fender.
The whole point.is i made something from nothing the old school way.
Bent the metal, sawed the wood..
I wonder how many.people laughed at them guys lol"

Are you kidding me?!?!? All of the I dunno dozen amps I built this year were all different and one-offs and before, if they got into anyone's hands, the boards where thought about, laid out, as the chassis and design, graphics, cabs, etc....basically, the look and sound of production hand-made production units and they were one-offs, just as Blades, but this guy say, we'll it was a prototype and what not?!?!? So were mine and 1,000x better. The tone is amazing and everyone said they looked "beautiful". Hell, everything looked like shit on the Blades amps, IMHO!?!? Compounding that with fire hazzards and poor technical capability...NO ONE should buy a Blades amp. 

Compound that with the fact that not only is he screwing over Cameron and (add person), but every amp manufacturer by selling amps butchered by a tattoo artist (or someone) at their labor rate and not a qualified technician and at their rate....and I would say he's screwing over a whole lot of people!!

No, I would again say no one should spend money on Blades crap neither for him nor his products. The proof is in the pudding.


----------



## Horny Joe

Guitar-Rocker said:


> Hmmmmm, *"While it's a beautiful day out and someone else just went for a cruise"* I'll step things up a bit here.
> 
> If Steve needs an amp to play while this mess all gets sorted out, *I'll loan him one of my builds to play for free*, and Steve can play it for as long as it takes to get the "Billy" thing sorted out, if Steve doesn't mind paying for the shipping fees both ways.



You sir are a gentleman! 

I salute you!


----------



## brp

> "It was an achievment. I.felt.like i was Randall Smith Making his first Boogie or Jim Marshall making his first Marshall




Ya I totally know where you're coming from.
I grew up at my Dad's TV repair shop.
Sometimes, when he wasn't around, I would go out there and sit in a big office chair in front of the bench with all of the technician tools and oscilloscopes and pretend I was Captain Kirk.


----------



## wakjob

I'm finding this to be appropriate...--->


----------



## JTyson

Billyblades said:


> Its a beautiful day out. Im goin for a cruize. Stay locked into that screen till i return.
> 
> Dont move now lolz
> 
> Ill be back with.pics of juicy headcabs that cant be faulted.
> 
> Omg.. its goin to be aepic..
> 
> Of Bilblical proportions!
> 
> Ive allowed enough time for trivial stuff. Stay tuned.. whoops.. my bad.. you alreay are
> Have a great day.
> 
> To my real friends. ... please just keep the faith and understand whats being done here. Read whats up and make your own mind up. Consider the history and see where is was and where it leads. And i truly thank.you for being cool.
> 
> To the otherside making a mountain out of a mow hill... thats ok. I totally (understand you all. Really.. i do. Lol
> So sad for you chosen few antagonist. Sucky lives can be turned around. Sorry i didnt fuel your bloodthirst. I find it amusing and lame.
> 
> Billy Blades


Blah,Blah,Blah
Why dont you just put up a just-finished gutshot and prove everyone here wrong? I think all your stuff looks like the pic Steve showed, and BTW, triple soldering means you didint do it properly the first 2 times


----------



## damienbeale

He's going for a cruize? I can't believe he said that!

Backs to the wall boys, he's goin' a cruisin'... 



I'm also wondering what the merry hell a "mow hill" is?


----------



## Ampcrazy

"If we can't fix your amp, we can damn sure fix it so no one else can, ever!"


----------



## Ghostman

Billy, the cold hard fact is that, opening up any electronic device sold, ANY electronic device, the wiring is done to a standard where upon if a wire moves, it won't short out to the chassis or another component, rendering the item useless and endangering lives. Your amp that you built Steve, doesn't follow that level of safety.

Be a man, own up to a botched build and fix it. You like Steve so much? Prove it by doing a proper job and not endangering his well being. Plain and simple man.

And I find it pretty low you blame someones inability or unwillingness to pay extra for a proper build. It doesn't matter if he sold Food Stamps to afford it and paid $5. It's YOUR responsibility as a human being to provide a safe product to anyone regardless of cost.

Apparently you have the thought process down to build a great sounding amp, even Steve says it's a killer sounding amp. Take the right step, do it right, and redeem yourself on this build.

I ain't hatin', I'm helpin'


----------



## blackie13

you could show us one of your NEW FINISHED amps and be done with it...
one pic would be enough...
But still you just write and write and write...
nag nag nag...
You claim that this was a prototype...
My guy who made the amp I posted never gave his prototypes...
anyway...show us a nice well made amp...
If you can't then stop naging...


----------



## Cudacrazy72

damienbeale said:


> He's going for a cruize? I can't believe he said that!
> 
> Backs to the wall boys, he's goin' a cruisin'...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also wondering what the merry hell a "mow hill" is?


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

Wait, so are we laughing at Billy's build, or bragging about our own?

Go show off the Glamor shots of your 3 month builds in another thread.


----------



## CaptainZero

Yeah Billy, I was with you the last time. I know amp building skills are nowhere near the same as woodworking skills, so I gave you a break on that one. Especially with a complicated design to Toilex. But the inside of that amp looks to be a mess. I am taking others words about the safety problems, but it does sound like they know what they're talking about. The solder joints are a mess, prototype or not. 

I think you should make it right by Steve as well. I'd also like to see a gut shot of your 50 watt that you've said is done correctly. Should be very easy to prove.


----------



## CaptainZero

. Dp


----------



## Georgiatec

I think this is appropriate :deadhorse:


----------



## blackie13

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> Wait, so are we laughing at Billy's build, or bragging about our own?
> 
> Go show off the Glamor shots of your 3 month builds in another thread.



no sir...nothing to brag about...
just a sign of small amp builders who RESPECT your money and your trust...
people whose only advertising is their work and customer service...
sorry mr blades but after this gut shot and ESPECIALY after YOU SEND YOUR customer to an another tech,i would never buy anything from you...
what u were supposed to do..????
FIX it!!! go to steves house...PAY the transfer fee to your place...you are the bloody builder!!!

there is a reason why there are so many assemblers and so few respectable builders and amp company owners...


----------



## 66 galaxie

Billyblades said:


> Its a beautiful day out. Im goin for a cruize. Stay locked into that screen till i return.
> 
> Billy Blades



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3AeRbqhi0I]Born 2 be Wild - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## charveldan

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> Wait, so are we laughing at Billy's build, or bragging about our own?
> 
> Go show off the Glamor shots of your 3 month builds in another thread.


Wut ... ?


Blades Amps: satisfing customers since ... ... ... ... ?


----------



## stax

Billyblades said:


> He and I were the only people involved in.our transaction
> 
> I messaged Steve. He is my friend. Hes a man thats pretty kind spirited and doesnt share my Bravado.



A few things:

First, the whole forum was involved in that transaction (as you made it so).

Second, Steve is "a man that's pretty kind spirited" and that is why he told you that he was happy with the amp and didn't try and shove it back up your a$$ as most people here would have.

Third, and I can't believe I am saying this but, Grunch called this one!!!

And one last thing, these posts of yours are epicly loooooong! Just say sorry, let me cover the shipping back to me and heres your money back, then say sorry to the forum and let it go.


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------



## FourT6and2

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> Wait, so are we laughing at Billy's build, or bragging about our own?
> 
> Go show off the Glamor shots of your 3 month builds in another thread.



Nah, mine only took one week to build. 

Wait, so are we laughing at Billy's build or ripping on the people ripping Billy's build?

Go start a fight with someone in another thread.


----------



## johnfv

Hey, if it took an expose of the BB internals to get a great MFer like 66 Galaxie to be a poster again (and not just a lurker) so be it  Galaxie, hope to see you around again here...


----------



## dreyn77

As soon as the pro legal guys hear what you have to say, you'd better be running for the hills.
They don't need to go into any 'heavy detail' about wires touching. Once they hear someones cuting in on the establishment, you'd better put up the BIG kahoners to show you're a payer or they are going to steam roller you, billy. And that's within one minute of walking in the door!


----------



## Bloodrock

Well, all in all I think BB has earned enough of a resume to warrant himself a job a Bugera's QC department at the very least.


----------



## scat7s

what up galaxy?!

glad to see you back.


----------



## 66 galaxie

scat7s said:


> what up galaxy?!
> 
> glad to see you back.



Hey man! 
Good to see you


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

FourT6and2 said:


> Nah, mine only took one week to build.
> 
> Wait, so are we laughing at Billy's build or ripping on the people ripping Billy's build?
> 
> Go start a fight with someone in another thread.



 How many hours were in that week?

You did a great build, but truthfully I'm a little tired of you posting pics of it on the forums. You're starting to be like Zachman with his rig shots. You break 'em out at every opportunity it seems.


----------



## JayCM800

Steve! Just crank that amp but get one of these first:


----------



## Hollowbody

Ok, I've been out for a while, maybe too long.

Blackie... is that you?? I see you started building amps...


----------



## Hollowbody

I see there is also a Blackie 13. Looks like he makes decent amps,

I was referring to the similarities between BillyBlades posts and the infamous crazy ass Blackie that haunted the forum for months _(at the discretion of the moderators while using marshallforum in performing a social experiment... but that's another story)_


----------



## SonVolt

JayCM800 said:


> Steve! Just crank that amp but get one of these first:




What?!? I thought you had finally croaked.


----------



## SonVolt

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> you're starting to be like Zachman with his rig shots. You break 'em out at every opportunity it seems.






Sorry, that made me lulz!


----------



## LP Freak

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> How many hours were in that week?
> 
> You did a great build, but truthfully I'm a little tired of you posting pics of it on the forums. You're starting to be like Zachman with his rig shots. You break 'em out at every opportunity it seems.


 It really doesn't take very long to put one of those kits together and have it look like a professional job in the end. The last 2203 I built in 3 days.


----------



## rmroza

*MOD EDIT* - name calling removed

but let's take a look at his work for a second. I mean, let's forget the rats nest, loose wires, shitty solder connections, and such, let's look at the design....

Soo looking at Steve's photo with the PT in the upper left, we see the circuit starts on the right from the input. The controls look like...Gain2, Gain1, Jose Pre-PIMV, Treb, Mid, Bass, and Presence. he has the wires cross the entire amp to Depth/Resonance. It looks like a Push-Pull PPIMV?!?!? ...and a switch (probably switching MID cap) to the tone stack!! 

What else do we see?? Oh, it looks like the has 2 resistors in series to V1P1! why not just one?!?? Oh, because he's a paint-by-numbers guy and what Jose did and add a 330k to the 100k for 430k to plate!

Paint-By-Numbers, horrible workmanship, stupid layouts, graphics, key/cup holders (another electrocution/fire hazzard).

NO ONE should use/buy his crap. ....this is just plain bad. There's no way to make things right IMHO.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Yeh Bloodrock is right ! Your now fully qualified to work at Bugera, Billy.

If you were to build for them they would still be as sloppy and unreliable as ever - but with great tone !


----------



## scat7s

man...rough crowd.


----------



## shredless

nine


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

The mods are hovering over this like Deer Sweater-wearing Jesus Camp counselors over a session of truth or dare.


----------



## Ampcrazy

Yeah i think the lock might be coming for this one.


----------



## CaptainZero

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> The mods are hovering over this like Deer Sweater-wearing Jesus Camp counselors over a session of truth or dare.



Reminds me of Brent
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hBYUfsZVMHs]Brent - Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Horny Joe

scat7s said:


> man...rough crowd.



I'd say they've been pretty fair given the circumstances. 

This guy shouldn't be in business, period! No-one else should be taken advantage of.


----------



## SmokeyDopey

Guys, chill out. It's just a fire hazard.




And I wouldn't call it "fancy footwork", just... footwork.


----------



## Dmann

Alabama Thunderpussy said:


> How many hours were in that week?
> 
> You did a great build, but truthfully I'm a little tired of you posting pics of it on the forums. You're starting to be like Zachman with his rig shots. You break 'em out at every opportunity it seems.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Wait does Zachman have a big rig ?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Trick question.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Have you seen Zachmans rig Marty ? Is it as big as everyone says ?


----------



## vintagevoltage351

Step 1 from the Village People.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XsDZJszxeZ8&list=PL313E3CE39E298145"]How to Solder : Introduction to Soldering - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mickeydg5

Wait, is that the wrong type of big rig?


----------



## Grenade

Isn't there someone who rates extension cords? Oh yeah, UL.


----------



## 66 galaxie

johnfv said:


> Hey, if it took an expose of the BB internals to get a great MFer like 66 Galaxie to be a poster again (and not just a lurker) so be it  Galaxie, hope to see you around again here...



Hey Thanks John 

I actually did post some guitar stuff over in the guitar section.
I assembled a Tele that is just killer.. sounding and playing. I have a bunch of other stuff Ive been working on too. I'll post them up soon. Hope youve been keeping Warmoth busy and the guys here drooling on your stuff....

Sorry for the derail....


----------



## Ydna

It doesn't make any sense that "designing", building from scratch, and assembling a 20 watter would be CHEAPER than just assembling the 50 watters that you claim were ready to go out. Design is what takes the most time and effort. It's not an excuse.

There are no excuses for this.


----------



## blackie13

Hollowbody said:


> I see there is also a Blackie 13. Looks like he makes decent amps,
> 
> I was referring to the similarities between BillyBlades posts and the infamous crazy ass Blackie that haunted the forum for months _(at the discretion of the moderators while using marshallforum in performing a social experiment... but that's another story)_



no man different guy here...!!!!!
(european who strugles a bit with his english)


----------



## shredless

...10


----------



## Horny Joe

shredless said:


> ...10



Yep, all Billy had to do was show a bit of humility and remorse, give Steve his money back, and learn from his mistakes, not that much effort required really. In comparison how much will all this negativity cost? 

I don't see how Billy's "business" and reputation can ever recover to a point where anyone will ever take him seriously. But, please Billy, keep your head firmly buried in the sand, and continue tell us how great you are!

Blades Amps is dead, and it wasn't murder; it was suicide!


----------



## MarkyMark

Engineering 101


----------



## dreyn77

I have to pull Billy boy up about his put down of the blacksmith.
The blacksmith used to own half of the town. 
He was one of the smartest guys in town. 
He had slaves/strikers working for him and he never spoke kindly to them and they were never allowed to eat lunch with the blacksmith. 
he got to screw all the women who needed to have a baby in a hurry (he'd also slip some holley under their bum while he was 'doing it' on the anvil. It made a healthier baby) 
the blacksmith socialized and had influence with the ruling class. 
If you wanted to get somewhere in life you needed to befriend the blacksmith. 
Their work is extremely accurate. (down to malecular structure level)
Their work has lasted for 500 years. 
Samual Yellin had 270 employees at his peak.

Not even marshall can match these points. 

You go slap out you rubbish and don't try and re write history.


----------



## zachman

Billyblades said:


> Ok.. the pms can stop. Sheesh. Ooh.. im guilty for hookin a dude up with a prototype that he knew was a prototype. Great!
> 
> <MOD EDIT-Making reference to/publicly sharing a PM.>
> 
> starting? Developing? Creating something from nothing? The first amp of that wattage built from nothing but the idea?
> 
> SORRY... I DIDNT REALIZE I WAS AMONG SUCH PERFECT PEOPLE THAT GET EVERYTHING PERFECT OUT THE GATE. LOL.
> 
> IDK... IM BAFFLED BUT.NOT SHAKEN. IT WAS A LEARNING EXPERIENCE. ANOTHER CHALLENGE ...
> 
> I TOLD STEVE I WASNT READY FOR THE TWENTY YET . It wasnt planned.but he was lacking funds...
> It was all explained.
> 
> Ooh WOW lol.. no lmao.
> 
> I did it with.him
> Knowing what was goin.on... knowing.it was a prototype.
> 
> Steve will have a chance to get one of my.new fifty watters... or a new 20 watter.
> you guys jump the gun with bullshit too quic
> Some anyway... like a Bunch of little girls...
> 
> 
> Btw Marty... apparently there is peeps online because the pm.from my.lil Austrailian friend popped up.alerting me to the thread.
> 
> Good night. Im getting some comfortable sleep now...
> 
> And Steve...
> He just pmd me last week saying he was jammin.his ass off with it. I guess he'll be on.hiatus again because nobody really likes this place too much anymore because theres no unity and mostly rules and juvenile men.infront of the computer downing everyone.
> 
> Most people i talk to dont even know this place EXISTS.
> 
> 
> Lmao!!



Aloha Billy,

Just take it as another learning experience, and like any other art/craft/trade/skill -- keep at it. Negatives are not necessarily forever, so long as we learn from them and improve as a result-- turning it into a positive. Just trying to be positive, instead of indulging the negative.

Best wishes


----------



## Georgiatec

My advice...Talk less, listen more. Be humble...your stuff is good when someone tells you it is, not when you tell us how good it is. Lastly there is no doubt you are an artist, not an engineer. :yoda:


----------



## LP Freak

zachman said:


> Aloha Billy,
> 
> Just take it as another learning experience, and like any other art/craft/trade/skill -- keep at it. Negatives are not necessarily forever, so long as we learn from them and improve as a result-- turning it into a positive. Just trying to be positive, instead of indulging the negative.
> 
> Best wishes


 Zach..this guy is the king of shit slingers and deserves every one of these negative posts....and more.


----------



## zachman

LP Freak said:


> Zach..this guy is the king of shit slingers and deserves every one of these negative posts....and more.



Aloha LP Freak-- Billy and I didn't start out well (Quite abrasive actually), but we've since put that behind us, and left it in the past, and have made peace.

I can't speak to any issues w/ 1st hand knowledge, as to Why, Where, When, Who, How, or What, may or may not have gone down-- and instead choose to remain hopeful that the often hard lessons of the past, will make a positive impact on the future, for ALL involved.


----------



## rmroza

As verified now....Billy's Firebolt is NOT "Jose Atomica-based". It is a component-for-component duplicate of a Jose HG...add a depth control, PPIV, and/or switchable bright cap on a certain platform....this being an 18-watt EL84. Unlike purported at being revolutionary or unique or having Blades MODs, it's a clone and people are being defrauded into it being something more. I'm sure the Arredondo family will be looking for $$$ for using their relatives stuff...as his daughter pointed out previously!!

Upgrade Option?!?!? Steve, send it back, get your money back, and I'll build you a big tube 6V6 version of a Jose HG at no profit and with expert quality.....expert...yep, I've held professional positions of Technician, Sr. Technician, and Engineer as I've climbed up the ladder into management over my career.


----------



## bulldozer1984

rmroza said:


> As verified now....Billy's Firebolt is NOT "Jose Atomica-based". It is a component-for-component duplicate of a Jose HG...add a depth control, PPIV, and/or switchable bright cap on a certain platform....this being an 18-watt EL84. Unlike purported at being revolutionary or unique or having Blades MODs, it's a clone and people are being defrauded into it being something more. I'm sure the Arredondo family will be looking for $$$ for using their relatives stuff...as his daughter pointed out previously!!
> 
> Upgrade Option?!?!? Steve, send it back, get your money back, and I'll build you a big tube 6V6 version of a Jose HG at no profit and with expert quality.....expert...yep, I've held professional positions of Technician, Sr. Technician, and Engineer as I've climbed up the ladder into management over my career.



As much as that is a great offer, im not sure its in Steves best interests to get another "at cost" amp built for him by a forum member that hasnt shown us any amps that he has built. 

Im not having a dig at u man just giving my observation.


----------



## gldtp99

Interesting thread !!!! I finally get to see gut shots of one of Mr. Billy's amps------ I must say that I'm disappointed------- but I've built some amps that are less-than-photogenic myself.
Here's a rebuilt Bogen CHB35A PA head that I did a Plexi-type cathode biased experiment with many years ago:




This amp still works and operates with almost no backround noise----- one friend bought it soon after it was built, traded it back in on another (better) build several yrs later------ another friend played the amp after it was back in my shop and bought it on the spot---he's very happy with it---- it's not the same as his 1968 Marshall 1987 head, but he likes the tone very much.

As the yrs have gone by I've been able to improve my building skills----- here's a Sound City 120-to-Hiwatt conversion I did last year:


 

Much more organized than the Bogen mess above----- I haven't built "works of art" like some on here, but as time goes by my builds have looked better and better.

I hope Mr. Billy's work will continue to improve with time------ I could live without the longwinded BS in many of his posts..................................gldtp99


----------



## MartyStrat54

Hey I've modded the same Bogen's. 7868 power tubes. They scream. The sound like big EL84's.

I don't think the Bogen conversion looks bad at all. The original amp was sort of unorganized to begin with. You used a lot higher quality parts in your mod than the OE stuff. I modded one of the amps with a cascaded front end that was like a mini JMP 2203MV.

I also modded a couple of the Bogen 50 watt amps with the 6L6GC's. I was never able to find a 100 watt model (four 7868 power tubes).

I did manage to score two identical Bogen's that were the green one's from the 50's. One was in pretty good shape and the other was a parts amp. This was a really cool amp, because it used two GZ34 rectifiers and 6L6 power tubes. I was able to get the better amp running and I converted it over to EL34's. I put it in a head box and sold it for $350. I really didn't make much off of it, but it was a fun project.


----------



## Billyblades

Can somebody say Kardashian sex tape scandal lol.
Hmm. Wonder what happened to that lol..???

I have alot of energy behind my Name huh? Hmmmm??? 

See.. you guys (the ones poking and laughing) need to take a look at a handwired fender. Then take a look at the Marshall vintage modern prototype or the first mesaboogie...

Whattabout the stolen fender design housed in a simple no frills aluminum box.
the one that Jim Marshall put his name on... the man who stole a design and now you gloriously admire and follow. What was his secret to his sound?

Ok..
He couldnt afford really good transformers so he bought shitty surplus military ones.
Theres the marshall sound. A dude who used cheap transformers in a fender knockoff.

See the irony here?

Oh yeah.. it became sonething good in the end.

Now lets take amps.

Who here can show me an amp they built from total nothing on the first try.
???

Thought so.

Most guys use kits... they sit and put their Model together.. and happily post.
Can we see your first? Did you learn anything? Did you get better or worse?


Just the sheer energy and vibrations you guys and other forums put out is still just energy. Good or bad.
ok. People will read this shit in the future. Great! I wish we had the internet back in the 60s so we can see how.jim wouldve dealt with it 

Oh jim.. this amp suks. Oh jim is a thief... oh jim used cheap transformers.. oh jim the fender is a better built amp... oh jim them ladies used different parts... why does eddies amp rock harder than mine.

See folks.

I am Smarter than you gave me credit for and yes i know this despite your negativity.

I stick to my plan and thats what i do.

I keep going.

Yeah i got balls but i am also grateful for every bit of contrast. Every opportunity and the uphill battle lets me know how nice the reward will be.

This thread is not about amps built 7 months ago. Its about Now and tomorrow.


I own now and tommorrow. It is mine to do what "I" wish.

I am very proud of steves amp. It symbolizes alot to me. It was a challenge and a learning experience.

It was not a failure. Not at all! It was a success. It was born and in capable hands it would rock along with anything. Maybe not factory computer precise but that amp can stand head to head with anything tonewise. Is it ant less or more beautiful than an.old trainwreck Marshall or Dumble?

See it was about development.

... about.learning and about my dream that i made happen. The only failure wouldve been.if i.let the people gossip me into giving up.

I am successful. These forums are a small part of the rock world. I do what i want and always strive for better.

I cant say anything more except i am grateful for every opportunity and i believe in myself.
Im working hard to do what i love because i love it.

I feel great and have great friends and family who support me because they know i always make it happen.

I know my capabilities and they are constantly evolving and expanding.


----------



## Lo-Tek

So are the new amps still going into production in October? Who is assembling them? Did you arrange with Steve a possible swap?


----------



## poeman33

It's very simple Billy. If you "own now and tomorrow" show us a picture of an amp you built now, that you plan to sell tomorrow. If the amp Steve got was a learning project...show us that you have learned and can make a production quality amp. 

Many of us were reading the thread and wishing you success...but then we saw that amp. I used to be a gunsmith. I had to learn to be a gunsmith. I would never ever give someone a gun that I worked on unless I knew that it was completely 100% safe. I would never return someones gun with wood glue all over it, or metal shavings inside. It doesn't matter if I charged them 20 dollars to repair a broken spring or alot more to customize a stock and glass bead it. If you are selling a product or service, it has to look professional and it absolutely has to be safe. Otherwise...you don't sell it. Prototype or not.


----------



## charveldan

billyblades said:


> can somebody say kardashian sex tape scandal lol.
> Hmm. Wonder what happened to that lol..???
> 
> I have alot of energy behind my name huh? Hmmmm???
> 
> see.. You guys (the ones poking and laughing) need to take a look at a handwired fender. Then take a look at the marshall vintage modern prototype or the first mesaboogie...
> 
> Whattabout the stolen fender design housed in a simple no frills aluminum box.
> The one that jim marshall put his name on... The man who stole a design and now you gloriously admire and follow. What was his secret to his sound?
> 
> Ok..
> He couldnt afford really good transformers so he bought shitty surplus military ones.
> Theres the marshall sound. A dude who used cheap transformers in a fender knockoff.
> 
> See the irony here?
> 
> Oh yeah.. It became sonething good in the end.
> 
> Now lets take amps.
> 
> Who here can show me an amp they built from total nothing on the first try.
> ???
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> Most guys use kits... They sit and put their model together.. And happily post.
> Can we see your first? Did you learn anything? Did you get better or worse?
> 
> 
> Just the sheer energy and vibrations you guys and other forums put out is still just energy. Good or bad.
> Ok. People will read this shit in the future. Great! I wish we had the internet back in the 60s so we can see how.jim wouldve dealt with it
> 
> oh jim.. This amp suks. Oh jim is a thief... Oh jim used cheap transformers.. Oh jim the fender is a better built amp... Oh jim them ladies used different parts... Why does eddies amp rock harder than mine.
> 
> See folks.
> 
> I am smarter than you gave me credit for and yes i know this despite your negativity.
> 
> I stick to my plan and thats what i do.
> 
> I keep going.
> 
> Yeah i got balls but i am also grateful for every bit of contrast. Every opportunity and the uphill battle lets me know how nice the reward will be.
> 
> This thread is not about amps built 7 months ago. Its about now and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I own now and tommorrow. It is mine to do what "i" wish.
> 
> I am very proud of steves amp. It symbolizes alot to me. It was a challenge and a learning experience.
> 
> It was not a failure. Not at all! It was a success. It was born and in capable hands it would rock along with anything. Maybe not factory computer precise but that amp can stand head to head with anything tonewise. Is it ant less or more beautiful than an.old trainwreck marshall or dumble?
> 
> See it was about development.
> 
> ... About.learning and about my dream that i made happen. The only failure wouldve been.if i.let the people gossip me into giving up.
> 
> I am successful. These forums are a small part of the rock world. I do what i want and always strive for better.
> 
> I cant say anything more except i am grateful for every opportunity and i believe in myself.
> Im working hard to do what i love because i love it.
> 
> I feel great and have great friends and family who support me because they know i always make it happen.
> 
> I know my capabilities and they are constantly evolving and expanding.


sociopathic jibber jabber psycho-babble


----------



## damienbeale

Billy, you are full of crap. Do these unrelated rants ease your conscience or something?

Marshall may have stole from Fender, Fender actually stole it first from RCA, but as has been said ad nauseum, all tube theory was pretty well documented by the 1950's.

As for your "shitty military surplus" transformers, I think you'll find they were far superior to the like of the RS transformers that followed, and the Drake's, and the Dagnalls. There was absolutely nothing shitty about any military surplus parts of that time.

All this b0ll0cks that dribbles out of your mouth (and that entire post was a complete load of hor$e$h!t) is completely irrelevant. That amp is unsafe, no matter how much you try to deflect from that. Steve would do well do unsolder most of it, add some heatshrink and solder all over again. But he shouldn't have to, because a piece of crap like that never should have been sold for money in the first place. If any electrical inspector shoved his nose in your business and saw a $h!t-mess like that, you would be in big trouble.

I'm still amazed by how deluded you are, and disappointed that you cannot answer a SINGLE QUESTION that has been aimed at you. And this thread is chock full of them. As was Steve's build thread. But no, you just don't have the answers, because YOU ARE NOT AS SMART AS YOU SAY YOU ARE!


Not even remotely.


----------



## charveldan

U have to be smarter than the amp ...


----------



## damienbeale

charveldan said:


> U have to be smarter than the amp ...



Yeah, well, he fails on that count.


And that amp don't look very smart...


----------



## MartyStrat54

Billy I read one of your quotes where you stated your amps looked like a factory amp.

Do you recall that? I can post the quote if you like. When you first responded at 4 AM in the morning, I asked for you to show me the pictures of any of the ten 50 watt amps you made. You did take pictures didn't you? I also brought up the question about if your 50 watt amps looked like factory, why did Steve's amp look like it did?

Put your shovel up, the hole is deep enough already.


----------



## Darth Federer

Billyblades said:


> Can somebody say Kardashian sex tape scandal lol.
> Hmm. Wonder what happened to that lol..???
> 
> I have alot of energy behind my Name huh? Hmmmm???
> 
> See.. you guys (the ones poking and laughing) need to take a look at a handwired fender. Then take a look at the Marshall vintage modern prototype or the first mesaboogie...
> 
> Whattabout the stolen fender design housed in a simple no frills aluminum box.
> the one that Jim Marshall put his name on... the man who stole a design and now you gloriously admire and follow. What was his secret to his sound?
> 
> Ok..
> He couldnt afford really good transformers so he bought shitty surplus military ones.
> Theres the marshall sound. A dude who used cheap transformers in a fender knockoff.
> 
> See the irony here?
> 
> Oh yeah.. it became sonething good in the end.
> 
> Now lets take amps.
> 
> Who here can show me an amp they built from total nothing on the first try.
> ???
> 
> Thought so.
> 
> Most guys use kits... they sit and put their Model together.. and happily post.
> Can we see your first? Did you learn anything? Did you get better or worse?
> 
> 
> Just the sheer energy and vibrations you guys and other forums put out is still just energy. Good or bad.
> ok. People will read this shit in the future. Great! I wish we had the internet back in the 60s so we can see how.jim wouldve dealt with it
> 
> Oh jim.. this amp suks. Oh jim is a thief... oh jim used cheap transformers.. oh jim the fender is a better built amp... oh jim them ladies used different parts... why does eddies amp rock harder than mine.
> 
> See folks.
> 
> I am Smarter than you gave me credit for and yes i know this despite your negativity.
> 
> I stick to my plan and thats what i do.
> 
> I keep going.
> 
> Yeah i got balls but i am also grateful for every bit of contrast. Every opportunity and the uphill battle lets me know how nice the reward will be.
> 
> This thread is not about amps built 7 months ago. Its about Now and tomorrow.
> 
> 
> I own now and tommorrow. It is mine to do what "I" wish.
> 
> I am very proud of steves amp. It symbolizes alot to me. It was a challenge and a learning experience.
> 
> It was not a failure. Not at all! It was a success. It was born and in capable hands it would rock along with anything. Maybe not factory computer precise but that amp can stand head to head with anything tonewise. Is it ant less or more beautiful than an.old trainwreck Marshall or Dumble?
> 
> See it was about development.
> 
> ... about.learning and about my dream that i made happen. The only failure wouldve been.if i.let the people gossip me into giving up.
> 
> I am successful. These forums are a small part of the rock world. I do what i want and always strive for better.
> 
> I cant say anything more except i am grateful for every opportunity and i believe in myself.
> Im working hard to do what i love because i love it.
> 
> I feel great and have great friends and family who support me because they know i always make it happen.
> 
> I know my capabilities and they are constantly evolving and expanding.



A couple posters above are also making this point but I've never seen someone who's trying to build a business and a reputation so thoroughly ruin the opportunity. Talk about digging your hole deeper every time you log onto a gear forum. Frankly, after reading through this thread, I think the operative descriptive term here is narcissism. 

Billy, you could've just refunded his money and avoided all of this negative publicity that will now be following you for some time down the road. It's truly remarkable how much money this exercise in stubborn narcissism has cost you.


----------



## SonVolt

Billy - what I'm about to say isn't mud slinging, it's business 101. Despite how ugly early prototypes may have been, Jim Marshall, Leo and Smith never had soiled reputations to rebound from. The real issue is going to be your average Joe potential customer who decides to look up "Billy Blades" on the 'net for amp reviews and finds thread after thread just like this. You may be the best amp builder on the planet but your odds of shaking this bad reputation are 0. If you ever expect to make a go at this you will certainly need to rename your brand and disassociate your forum presence with your business. Right or wrong, the "Blades" brand is already ruined on the internet. It was ruined before it ever got started.


----------



## Georgiatec

Anyone still buying into this cult? (n)


----------



## CaptainZero

SonVolt said:


> Billy - what I'm about to say isn't mud slinging, it's business 101. Despite how ugly early prototypes may have been, Jim Marshall, Leo and Smith never had soiled reputations to rebound from. The real issue is going to be your average Joe potential customer who decides to look up "Billy Blades" on the 'net for amp reviews and finds thread after thread just like this. You may be the best amp builder on the planet but your odds of shaking this bad reputation are 0. If you ever expect to make a go at this you will certainly need to rename your brand and disassociate your forum presence with your business. Right or wrong, the "Blades" brand is already ruined on the internet. It was ruined before it ever got started.



Or prove everyone wrong by posting pictures of your latest amp that doesn't resemble Steve's. It's going to be a very difficult hole to climb out of, especially when you dodge the direct questions put to you.


----------



## scat7s

agreed damien, military surplus is almost always, the most rugged, durable, precise and reliable pcs and parts and equipment available. yesterday or today. 


it has to be. specs are tighter, and it is usually constructed with the most heavy duty materials and processes available.


----------



## Bigmuff

This is not really any of my concern, but after reading this thread, I think BB is actually crazy. Like deluded and nuts. It might not be a bad idea to have him banned.

There. I said it...


----------



## SonVolt

Banned? Why?


----------



## scat7s

i think it would behoove billy to leave the PR to someone else and concentrate on refining his production. 

billy, look, i feel for the beating your taking here. as a provider of a product, that you hope to sell, it might be wise to listen to your audience/customer base. 

to ignore them, is business suicide. 

and i mean this in all aspects of your endeavor. the chatter, the workmanship, the design (inside/outside), and customer service/ie: dirty steve.


----------



## Bigmuff

He's a scammer who can't admit to his wrongdoing. I don't even think he recognizes he's done anything wrong. Perhaps banning is a little overkill, but the guy's a loose cannon and about as trustworthy as month old leftover fish.


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

As one amp builder to another, this comment is strickly aimed for Billy, maybe even a challenge to help drive him to get his business righted.

Billy it's great to have family support, friends support, and dreams. It's great too to have a general plan for your business, and a path to get you where you want to go too. But so far, all your rhetoric is for not, as you haven't shown you can do what you say you will be achieving. Show all of us that you can deliver a good quality product, and after that I'll be the very first to say "way to go Billy"! 

Until then, know that we aren't haters, just not believers in the dream that's yours. In fact we're doubters that you'll ever be able to get there, because all we see is nothing, but hear a lot of double talk coming from you. Show your stuff, then be proud. Prove you deserve to have us all back in your court, but until that time, enough of the "I'm the greatest BS". It's not real and not flattering to you and your dream. Very truly yours, Terry Shaffer (aka the Guitar-Rocker), sole owner and builder of the *GR *amplifiers, LLC

P.S. For the record, I build entirely from scratch and have never built a kit.


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billy your delusional


----------



## charveldan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKbCMndXjgc]living in a van down by the river video clip - YouTube[/ame]

Well Billy U can always be a motivational speaker living in a Van DOWN BY THE RIVER !!!!!


----------



## blackone

Billy, clearly there is a problem with an amp you sold Steve. Given its not my business, but why don't you reimburse him at least some of the money. He paid a pretty hefty some for that amp, prototype or not.


----------



## blackone

Is it just me, or is the forum good again?


----------



## scat7s

blackone said:


> Is it just me, or is the forum good again?


 

it would appear we've entered a generally peaceful cycle....for now.


----------



## biggs

scat7s said:


> it would appear we've entered a generally peaceful cycle....for now.


 
"for now" being the operative words here.... 

I can feel it comin...


----------



## SonVolt

blackone said:


> Is it just me, or is the forum good again?




I'm tellin' ya... everyone getting along and slappin' each other on the ass is boring! Bring Grunch back.


----------



## brp

You shut your whore mouth.







Better?


----------



## DirtySteve

Sorry in advance for the long post, but I want to say this all at once...

Ok here's the deal on my end just so you guys know where I'm at on this. First off my amp does sound good, I've never said it didn't because it does. As for it being safe, I'll make it safe myself. There are already guys helping me understand the safety concerns and I'm confident I can fix that. I'm no stranger to the soldering iron. With a little (or maybe a lot) of research and learning what makes it tick I might even rebuild it, but I will at least clean it up. I don't know what the trannys and parts cost, but if that's all I end up with out of it then so be it.

It's not about the money anymore no matter what's been said. Yes in the beginning I was concerned about cost, but I've long since recovered from that and I would have blown that much money by now trading amps around looking for "that" sound anyway. BB wanted to do this and sold me on it. The biggest reason was I thought BB was a friend and I was trying to help a dude that no one had any faith in get an amp out there and prove himself and it was supposed to help launch his business. That's what was talked about and that's what my real reason was. He kept feeding me the same BS he was talking in this thread about how awesome it was going to be and how classy and mean it was going to look all at the same time. "Don't worry about it dude you're my friend and it's going to be awesome", "it's going to be something you can be proud of". That's what was talked about. That's what I was promised over and over again. 

Ok so when the build was going on and the shit was hitting the fan I still kept the faith and knew that even if it didn't look that good I was not as concerned because i even told BB in the beginning I didn't need the cabs and could I buy just the amp, but he wanted to do the cabs with his design as the whole package. I accepted that and always maintained I was paying for the amp not the cabs, that was all on Billy. Especially after all the BS with the helper being fired and he was still going to make it happen anyway, I knew it wasn't going to look that good, but I'm too nice a guy and was worried about hurting his feelings because I thought he was really proud of it, but all along I thought the amp itself was going to be a pro job and the cabs didn't matter to me. 

So, fast forward to a few weeks ago. Now Billy's been talking about outsourcing the cabs and he's showing new face plates and it was looking like the production ones might look alright and I was looking forward to seeing them. Then my volume drop issue came up, It actually started back further, but it didn't do it until the amp had been on for a while and if I toggled the standby on and back off it came back, but it started getting worse and I didn't want to run the amp until I got new tubes to see if it was a tube issue. I discussed this with BB and he agreed it could be. Well it kept getting worse and you've seen the rest of that story so I won't repeat it...

That was when I opened it up and saw inside for the first time. There was no way I was going to take it to the tech I'd already talked to and told him how the builder said it was an easy fix, because I was embarrassed for him to see it after I looked inside. That's when I asked someone on the forum in private about it and he told me how to check around for the bad solder joint, which I did and I fixed it myself. 

Then when Billy came back here and started talking shit again it pissed me off because I knew I was sitting on the proof he was full of shit. That's why I posted the pics, so he'd have to prove himself. It was about making him back up what he was spewing. The same shit he was feeding me when he was building mine. 

I know most of you would have handled it differently and some of you might even think I'm nuts, but I'm over it and moving on. It's up to Billy to prove himself if he wants to salvage his rep. I'm not sending it back, I like the sound and I'm going to salvage it. I don't want another blades amp. I don't want to go through whatever stress and anxiety involved with going through that again. It might take me a while, but I'm going to prove that someone with very little amp knowledge at all can do a better job. I can feel good and sleep good at night just knowing that I might have saved someone else from getting screwed! That's where my satisfaction is.


----------



## MartyStrat54

I don't think you have to worry about anyone here buying a Blade's amp.

If that's what you want to do Steve, that's your business.

I was really hoping that you would get another amp that was built better.


----------



## shredless

your cool as f u c k steve


----------



## brp

Steve, 
I also considered that it might be nice and rewarding for you to go through it yourself and redo everything one piece at a time.
But
Should at least get a rebate for the parts that you will replace that are covered in glue and Sharpie.


----------



## shredless

I just wish the dude would let the amp do the talkin instead of the way it went down

If he would have said "this is my first go round, I know the circuit, but its ugly as hell inside and out cuz that aint what I do, but it will make girls strip naked for ya and when I get my shit together they will all be beautiful as well"

things would have been better and I would have more respect for the dude

I wouldnt want to try and deal with him any more myself...everyone yelling return it and shit...**** that

your doing the right thing and it is what it is


----------



## peterichardz

*Steve......You my friend are a class act!!*


----------



## charveldan

DirtySteve said:


> Sorry in advance for the long post, but I want to say this all at once...
> 
> Ok here's the deal on my end just so you guys know where I'm at on this. First off my amp does sound good, I've never said it didn't because it does. As for it being safe, I'll make it safe myself. There are already guys helping me understand the safety concerns and I'm confident I can fix that. I'm no stranger to the soldering iron. With a little (or maybe a lot) of research and learning what makes it tick I might even rebuild it, but I will at least clean it up. I don't know what the trannys and parts cost, but if that's all I end up with out of it then so be it.
> 
> It's not about the money anymore no matter what's been said. Yes in the beginning I was concerned about cost, but I've long since recovered from that and I would have blown that much money by now trading amps around looking for "that" sound anyway. BB wanted to do this and sold me on it. The biggest reason was I thought BB was a friend and I was trying to help a dude that no one had any faith in get an amp out there and prove himself and it was supposed to help launch his business. That's what was talked about and that's what my real reason was. He kept feeding me the same BS he was talking in this thread about how awesome it was going to be and how classy and mean it was going to look all at the same time. "Don't worry about it dude you're my friend and it's going to be awesome", "it's going to be something you can be proud of". That's what was talked about. That's what I was promised over and over again.
> 
> Ok so when the build was going on and the shit was hitting the fan I still kept the faith and knew that even if it didn't look that good I was not as concerned because i even told BB in the beginning I didn't need the cabs and could I buy just the amp, but he wanted to do the cabs with his design as the whole package. I accepted that and always maintained I was paying for the amp not the cabs, that was all on Billy. Especially after all the BS with the helper being fired and he was still going to make it happen anyway, I knew it wasn't going to look that good, but I'm too nice a guy and was worried about hurting his feelings because I thought he was really proud of it, but all along I thought the amp itself was going to be a pro job and the cabs didn't matter to me.
> 
> So, fast forward to a few weeks ago. Now Billy's been talking about outsourcing the cabs and he's showing new face plates and it was looking like the production ones might look alright and I was looking forward to seeing them. Then my volume drop issue came up, It actually started back further, but it didn't do it until the amp had been on for a while and if I toggled the standby on and back off it came back, but it started getting worse and I didn't want to run the amp until I got new tubes to see if it was a tube issue. I discussed this with BB and he agreed it could be. Well it kept getting worse and you've seen the rest of that story so I won't repeat it...
> 
> That was when I opened it up and saw inside for the first time. There was no way I was going to take it to the tech I'd already talked to and told him how the builder said it was an easy fix, because I was embarrassed for him to see it after I looked inside. That's when I asked someone on the forum in private about it and he told me how to check around for the bad solder joint, which I did and I fixed it myself.
> 
> Then when Billy came back here and started talking shit again it pissed me off because I knew I was sitting on the proof he was full of shit. That's why I posted the pics, so he'd have to prove himself. It was about making him back up what he was spewing. The same shit he was feeding me when he was building mine.
> 
> I know most of you would have handled it differently and some of you might even think I'm nuts, but I'm over it and moving on. It's up to Billy to prove himself if he wants to salvage his rep. I'm not sending it back, I like the sound and I'm going to salvage it. I don't want another blades amp. I don't want to go through whatever stress and anxiety involved with going through that again. It might take me a while, but I'm going to prove that someone with very little amp knowledge at all can do a better job. I can feel good and sleep good at night just knowing that I might have saved someone else from getting screwed! That's where my satisfaction is.








You got hosed dewd, id be mad as Hell is i were you.


----------



## Micky

You are OK in my book Steve. But you knew that already.

You don't owe anyone an explanation, but thanks for clearing things up. You are a stand up guy, and if you are ever in the area, you have a place to hang out. The world needs more people like you and less like BB. Rock on.


----------



## wakjob

You know, Steve...



This whole time



I've been reading



this thread.




I got to thinking



Does anybody really give a crap



about your feelings.



And how all this



is affecting you?





Or are they just projecting something



in themselves



at Billy?


----------



## DirtySteve

charveldan said:


> You got hosed dewd, id be mad as Hell is i were you.



I never said I wasn't. It's just not worth it to me, I've got bigger fish to fry. I'm trying to get out of a bad situation and I just need to move on. I have enough problems and I don't have the energy to spend fighting about this. If Billy wants to do the right thing and compensate somehow that up to him.


----------



## MartyStrat54

When hell freezes over.


----------



## charveldan

DirtySteve said:


> I never said I wasn't. It's just not worth it to me, I've got bigger fish to fry. I'm trying to get out of a bad situation and I just need to move on. I have enough problems and I don't have the energy to spend fighting about this. If Billy wants to do the right thing and compensate somehow that up to him.


Someone here or at Rigtalk checked Billy to see if he had a business license or paid taxes for amps and he had neither.

Id take interest in making his life difficult so he doesnt feck over anybody else.

Im sensitive to ur needs but its just a shitty deal all around.

Also id check out Underwriters Labs UL and report William as a threat to Public Safety.

I know Marshall amps in the 70's had to comply to UL standards and im sure Blades does too.


----------



## CaptainZero

DirtySteve said:


> I never said I wasn't. It's just not worth it to me, I've got bigger fish to fry. I'm trying to get out of a bad situation and I just need to move on. I have enough problems and I don't have the energy to spend fighting about this. If Billy wants to do the right thing and compensate somehow that up to him.



You sir, are a class act!  (I didn't want to quote your other post to save space )

Shred, you missed it.... 11.


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

I hate tube amps. I'm just gonna stop building and working on them and buy a Kemper.


----------



## DirtySteve

.


----------



## Adwex

MartyStrat54 said:


> .....<snip>I'm trying to understand this.





I'm trying to understand "triple soldering".


----------



## Ghostman

HEY STEVE!


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

I'll donate for free any carbon films needed to rebuild the amp, that I have in stock. Just pay for post office shipping. I think some of that Sharpie crap may come off with denatured alcohol and cue tips, but I'd start over with a new turret board. Just my 2 cents


----------



## scat7s

the color bands are visible from the bottom, or so it appears from the pics. once they are removed, you'll be able to read them.

stevo, if you decide to rework it, do yourself a favor and invest a couple bucks in some solder wick, you can soak up all the solder and reuse the tie point. for example on the tube sockets and pots. you then have a clean point to work with rather than having to replace everything.


----------



## scat7s

Adwex said:


> I'm trying to understand "triple soldering".


 
i think its when you solder a component in place, and then realize you have another component that ties to the same point, and then you realize you have even one more that also ties to that same point. 

triple soldering. ive done it. hahahaha


----------



## Alabama Thunderpussy

Triple soldering, as I think was intended, is the act of securing a connection with solder, letting it cool, applying more solder, letting THAT cool, and then applying yet a third dab of solder. Not only is this completely pointless, it goes against established soldering methods and is known to cause problems.


----------



## Far Rider

It's amazing to me that this post is now 9 pages. 

EDIT: Had a little more to say. What isn't amazing to me is the overwhelming support the forum has for Steve. See, nice guys sometimes DO finish first.


----------



## JTyson

Just put up a current pic that looks even remotely close to what you have been describing, or please STFU.....
Its the only card you have left to play on the internet, just do it...
Nothing else you can do at this point will mean a dam thing, especially talking more of your shit...
SHOW US A CURRENT PIC


----------



## Billyblades

Mod Edit. Exaggerating private conversation.

CHARVEL D,,, MAKE SURE YOU LIST CAMERON AND FRIEDMAN. DIDNT SEE UL ON THEIRS STUFF OR GUITAR ROCKERS ???/ IM JUST STARTING MY AMP BUSINESS NOW. NICE TRY

Steve,,,, you got my pm. to read your words cut deeper than others . that's ok tho,, now you fit right in again. youre popular now??? you had 6 0r seven months. I gave you a buybacK option and you kept the amp. so it had a loose wire and now its "BILLYS NO GOOD"???
YOU BEEN ON HERE AROUND 20 TIMES IN THE LAST YR TELLIN PEOPLE YOURE BROKE??? I SENT YOU THE PM TELLING YOU I WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU A PRODUCTION 20 WATTER FOR FREE !!!!!!!!!!THEN I READ YOUR POSTS AND REALISE .....
AND DONT SEND ME AN EMAIL LIKE LASTTIME TELLIN ME THIS WAS ALL FOR SHOW.....

THATS COOL???


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Triple soldering = excuse for solder blobs. Sorry but that's the truth of it.


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> Steve,,,, you got my pm. to read your words cut deeper than others . that's ok tho,, now you fit right in again. youre popular now???



Yes I did. you said "wazzup?" so I asked you again...no reply!


----------



## DirtySteve

Billyblades said:


> ...
> Steve,,,, you got my pm. to read your words cut deeper than others . that's ok tho,, now you fit right in again. youre popular now??? you had 6 0r seven months. I gave you a buybacK option and you kept the amp. so it had a loose wire and now its "BILLYS NO GOOD"???
> YOU BEEN ON HERE AROUND 20 TIMES IN THE LAST YR TELLIN PEOPLE YOURE BROKE??? I SENT YOU THE PM TELLING YOU I WAS GOING TO GIVE YOU A PRODUCTION 20 WATTER FOR FREE !!!!!!!!!!THEN I READ YOUR POSTS AND REALISE .....
> 
> THATS COOL???



Nice edit. I don't want you're free shit, I want you to prove it is what you say it is.


----------



## shredless

facepalm............


----------



## DirtySteve

You said you've been working on and investing in your 50 watters...lets see 'em.


----------



## Billyblades

Thats what the thread is about. Getting them up and goin.
Not about an amp from 7 months ago. You wont need to worry about free shit. If you can afford finest of beers and smoke weed daily (as everyone knows from you advertising the fact,,,not i) ,,,you can afford whatever.

Idk where this comes from??? Last week you were all happy??? You repaired one wire with a cold joint??? 

Have fun dude,,,, bash me too,,, the crowd is bloodthirsty! Give them some!


----------



## 66 galaxie

Billyblades said:


> Mod Edit. Exaggerating private conversation.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LMFAO!!!
> No.... Billy exaggerated?!


----------



## shredless

can I get a 13, please?


----------



## Billyblades

Read the first post in the t h r e a d !!!!!!


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

From the UL web site concerning if it is a law to have a device UL labeled.
Not really. And should testing be necessary, it doesn't not have to be though UL, it could be through say CSA, so again no.

*Do I need to have the UL Mark on my product in the United States? Is there a law stating that my product should have a UL Mark? Does our product require UL testing?*

Manufacturers submit products to UL for testing and safety certification on a voluntary basis. There are no laws specifying that a UL Mark must be used. However, in the United States there are many municipalities that have laws, codes or regulations which require a product to be tested by a nationally recognized testing laboratory before it can be sold in their area. UL is the largest and oldest nationally recognized testing laboratory in the United States. UL does not, however, maintain a list of the jurisdictions having such regulations.


----------



## 66 galaxie

Hey Billy, if you could take a quick break from the "poor me" act, there is a thread with two (2) questions for you in it. You can skip the first one and just go to the second...
Just want to see the improvements...


----------



## shredless

I have to say at this point...the lines are starting to blur about whos maturity level is lowest


----------



## crossroadsnyc

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amYzBQMT4VI]Snakes on a Plane- THE line - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Billyblades

DirtySteve said:


> Nice edit. I don't want you're free shit, I want you to prove it is what you say it is.


 
THATS COOL STEVE,,, DEALS OFF THE TABLE ! YOU LET THEM PUMP U UP N GET INTO YOUR HEAD. THEY ARE LAUGHING !

I COULD SEE IF YOUR AMP LOOKED LIKE THESE PICS BUT REALLY???

ONES FROM CAMERON AND THE OTHER A KRANK PROTO


----------



## johnfv

oh the humanity...


----------



## Billyblades

DIDNT MEEN TO CALL U ON IT. JUST SAW YOUR POSTS AND SUPPRISED HOW MANY JUMP IN ON THIS. LOL:deadhorse:


Guitar-Rocker said:


> From the UL web site concerning if it is a law to have a device UL labeled.
> Not really. And should testing be necessary, it doesn't not have to be though UL, it could be through say CSA, so again no.
> 
> *Do I need to have the UL Mark on my product in the United States? Is there a law stating that my product should have a UL Mark? Does our product require UL testing?*
> 
> Manufacturers submit products to UL for testing and safety certification on a voluntary basis. There are no laws specifying that a UL Mark must be used. However, in the United States there are many municipalities that have laws, codes or regulations which require a product to be tested by a nationally recognized testing laboratory before it can be sold in their area. UL is the largest and oldest nationally recognized testing laboratory in the United States. UL does not, however, maintain a list of the jurisdictions having such regulations.


----------



## Codyjohns

Steve get your money back for starters. 

& if you want buy a Super Lead I will mod it for you for free.

I don't use glue and black marker.


----------



## scat7s

> DEALS OFF THE TABLE !


 
nice one billy.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Anything else you want to say and make public, Billy?

Tick...tick...tick...


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Billyblades said:


> DIDNT MEEN TO CALL U ON IT. JUST SAW YOUR POSTS AND SUPPRISED HOW MANY JUMP IN ON THIS. LOL:deadhorse:


 

As I said Billy, just show us your new amps, and if they are the good quality that you say they are going to be, I'll be the first to jump in your corner and say well done. That was the basis of this, your thread, to portray that you have a new great line coming out. Kool. The more you show us your good progress the more you'll get the nice comments again. Quit arguing and tell us about your amps, like show us the cabinets that you were going to get in this week, or tell us whose transformers you'll be using. If you do more of that instead of bickering you'll get some credit back. Just saying.


----------



## scat7s

this is a trainwreck. 

i need to look away...


----------



## SmokeyDopey

I can see why he was banned on multiple forums already.

The attempt of manipulating the situation is both sad and amusing. Man! So many mixed feelings. What a ride!


----------



## Horny Joe

I don't know what it is you see when you look in the mirror Billy, but it ain't what the rest of the world sees! 

You can make the best amps in the world (you don't) and your "business" is still going to fail. No doubt you'll blame everybody else, but it's 100% down to you and your disgusting attitude! You are a vile person, a con artist, lacking in morals, and you have no concept of customer service or business ethics. You deserve to fail!

You still don't get it do you? I didnt think it was possible for someone to be that stupid and deluded, but i think we've finally found something you excel at, being a moron!

Please continue with the bs, every potential purchaser can see the appalling standards of your work, and every time you open you open your big, dumb mouth you show every prospective customer exactly how little you regard them.

Regardless of what Steve might say for a quiet life, give him his money back, then disappear!

Your dreams are in the gutter Billy, you should crawl back in there! Pure trash!


----------



## Billyblades

<Mod Edit.>

the amps are being started this week. You guys know the details.... Its in my first post.

The steve thing???/ i think he was a great guy. Even during the turbulence in the forum i thought i could trust him.

I planned on celebrating the prod. Line with him out of friendship.

I sent him a lengthy text to his privat number last night.

I told him yo keep the fb1 . I said i am getting ready to go "allpro" and i had everything on the fifty watters. Its a huge deal and huge investment. Mentally,,,physically and financially.

I said after i show the fifty wayyers to the dealers i will be making the 20 watt production models. I told him about 6 to 8 weeks from "{now" i will have a couple 20 watters done and i was planning on giving him the first one of the production model 20 watters.

I wanted him to have one out of sheer friendship and graditude.

The amps are awaiting an order of parts to complete . You guys saw the videos and i will have the cabs tomorrow. My woodworker had to get his daughter and pushed me back.

Im not worried and i am still happy. I did the right thing since day one.
I am still doing what i do and all this neg press will just be forgotten in the future,

im most sad and happy about the friends i see bashing and proud of the true friends understanding and being positive.

Enjoy the forum guys.

I am still breathing and happy despite the issues....


----------



## Billyblades

Nice to see new posters again.. I am great for ratings lol.

Yeah... Banned from where???
Just the places in business with cameron????


----------



## SmokeyDopey

edit: 
deleted
Unecessary rant.


----------



## Billyblades

No shit sherlock??? I never denied it. The guy stole my amp. I went on and protested where he sells his amp, rt and metro of course


----------



## MartyStrat54

Billyblades said:


> I am great for ratings lol.


----------



## johnfv

are we shutting this shit down yet???


----------



## charveldan

Forget the amps, thats pretty well fecked.

How much for an accordian tattoo on my Caulk ?


----------



## MartyStrat54

Billyblades said:


> The guy stole my amp.



Didn't you steal ideas from others yourself? What is proprietary anymore?


----------



## scat7s

> So many mixed feelings


 
indeed. 

its horrible watching billy have to take all this shit, yet i realize some of it is of his own doing. and then there's the whole steve part. 

i try to look away, but i cant.


----------



## Bloodrock

MartyStrat54 said:


> Didn't you steal ideas from others yourself? What is proprietary anymore?



EVERY circuit Billy is using is STOLEN from another designer/modder!!!  He openly stated the amps he was copying when he started! Changing a couple of resistor values doesn't make you Isaac Newton or Ben Franklin. Billy is more of the Bill Gates of the amp world....  But with the talent of Forrest Gump.


----------



## charveldan

scat7s said:


> indeed.
> 
> its horrible watching billy have to take all this shit, yet i realize [ALL] of it is of his own doing. and then there's the whole steve part.
> 
> i try to look away, but i cant.



*** Edited for factual content


----------



## chuckharmonjr

Mr. Overbey, Sir? Isn't it time to at least de-rail this trainwreck of a thread?


----------



## Codyjohns




----------



## Ampcrazy




----------



## Micky

chuckharmonjr said:


> Mr. Overbey, Sir? Isn't it time to at least de-rail this trainwreck of a thread?



I agree. 10 pages of this shit is enough...


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

Ohhhhh thank goodness, Boobies!


----------



## Adwex

chuckharmonjr said:


> Isn't it time to at least de-rail this trainwreck of a thread?


----------



## rmroza

@Bloodrock - He's not even changing any values! The Firebolt, at least Steve's (but I'm sure the entire design) is an EXACT COPY of the Jose HG and schematic and that he had out there! I'm sure his other version is the same.

"Who here can show me an amp they built from total nothing on the first try.
???"
Umm, me...for one. I built 12 new designs this year, all different, and all one-offs and better than production models and one-thousand times better than Steve's...sorry, YOU asked.

"I am very proud of steves amp. It symbolizes alot to me."
Dillusional. No one should be proud of that, period and it never should have left the shop and your bessing no matter the need or whatever, period.

Ok, soo this thread is about launching a new amp company cloning people's design with nothing new or innovative...cool...but it also open's one up to criticism and scrutiny when a new amp looks like crap, it a danger and horrendous soldering and technical capacbility. Further, there has been more cases of the same and going back to Nov 2012!...soo it shows a history of incapability to produce a good quality product and with any ability to innovate!


----------



## scat7s

Guitar-Rocker said:


> Ohhhhh thank goodness, Boobies!


 

poof!

those crazy mods...i dont get why they do what they do sometimes.


----------



## Billyblades

Well.. as not to bend to peer pressure ... bullying or ultimatums , i refused toagree with CR on Steves behalf. I heard some things today that went south.

I do whats right and wanted to talk directly to steve... not thru liason.

Im a Man who takes control and made an.offer that was declined. Steve stated i can.keep my "free shit " :/

The Cross said now if i dont i will get banned by morning.
Thats really great that a person can.get banned here for nothing.

I offered Steve a free amp. STEVE DECLINED...

I OFFERED HIM THE AMP.OUT OF FRIENDSHIP. I was planning this when.i got my first cad drawn parts as seen in the video.

Sonething nice to do...

Now... i told Cross i am not going to give someone something they didnt want as publicly stated.


I wanted Steve to talk to me before i agteed. Cross said agree now or get banned. .

Deal wasnt with anyone but Steve and I and will not agree to send anything after the recent posts.

So now if i get banned. It wasnt for being irate.. or argumentative or abusive
Its because i Came back 
Because i got balls
And because i tried to to have a heart to heart with Steve. Settle it like Men...

And ask questions because last week.it was all lovey dovey on the pms.
I said all.i can say.

Have your party!!!! The universe is tellin me there is very little friends on the net.

I doo in fact see who.is and who.is not.

This all got blown way up but at least this place got some ratings n clicks 

Say what youbwill.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Did you clear it with CR to blab about all the private info from your PM's, or did you decide to spill it on your own?


----------



## bulldozer1984

Billy this all your own fault. This is what happens when people blow their own trumpet and dont show the goods.


----------



## Billyblades

Theres is no blame. Its only experiences. Each one makes us better. It has come to reality that this is not my place. It used to be and i thank.you guys who were true friends. I do have a handfull. Of realists, free thinkers and truly good people. They are better than me and older and wiser.

I respectvthem and love them a fellow brothers.

I thought Steve was one. I was planning on giving just because you believed. I made my self better and in that i succeeded because of some of that belief.

I felt super in the fact that we did it. I still am...

I am ready to go. Not that this place is bad... its just that i am too free to fit in. I gotta be myself and totaly cool with being a lone wolf.

Never needed supporters altho.i did enjoy it.

To the ones i befriended. Steve included... thank.you for the times shared and the future is destined for good. Its just the way the Universe Rolls. All for the best expansion and growth.

I wish.you.guys all the best...


----------



## SonVolt

Why would Cross ban Billy? I haven't had this much fun since my last infraction.


----------



## MartyStrat54

Thank you Billy. Good bye and good luck.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Billyblades said:


> Well.. as not to bend to peer pressure ... bullying or ultimatums , i refused toagree with CR on Steves behalf. I heard some things today that went south.
> 
> I do whats right and wanted to talk directly to steve... not thru liason.
> 
> Im a Man who takes control and made an.offer that was declined. Steve stated i can.keep my "free shit " :/
> 
> The Cross said now if i dont i will get banned by morning.
> Thats really great that a person can.get banned here for nothing.
> 
> I offered Steve a free amp. STEVE DECLINED...
> 
> I OFFERED HIM THE AMP.OUT OF FRIENDSHIP. I was planning this when.i got my first cad drawn parts as seen in the video.
> 
> Sonething nice to do...
> 
> Now... i told Cross i am not going to give someone something they didnt want as publicly stated.
> 
> 
> I wanted Steve to talk to me before i agteed. Cross said agree now or get banned. .
> 
> Deal wasnt with anyone but Steve and I and will not agree to send anything after the recent posts.
> 
> So now if i get banned. It wasnt for being irate.. or argumentative or abusive
> Its because i Came back
> Because i got balls
> And because i tried to to have a heart to heart with Steve. Settle it like Men...
> 
> And ask questions because last week.it was all lovey dovey on the pms.
> I said all.i can say.
> 
> Have your party!!!! The universe is tellin me there is very little friends on the net.
> 
> I doo in fact see who.is and who.is not.
> 
> This all got blown way up but at least this place got some ratings n clicks
> 
> Say what youbwill.



Yes, I was trying to help you two work things out, as doing so serves the best interest of the both of you. There was no bullying / ultimatums / etc ... the contents of our discussion revolved exclusively around a deal that you originally proposed to Steve via text message. Steve was happy w/the offer, but grew concerned when you wouldn’t respond to him to confirm. Once everything started falling apart later in the day, I tried to help you two keep things together … in doing so, Steve agreed to extend his hand and work things out w/the original offer, so I in turn asked you if you were willing to follow through w/the original offer ... you said no. That's pretty much what it boils down to. You let your pride get in the way once again by backing out on an offer that you proposed to Steve yourself. As for the insinuation that I threatened to ban you … well, that’s simply not true. You know as well as I do that I was alluding to the PM that you shared with me earlier in the day (seriously, stop sharing pm's).


----------



## Söulcaster

You're a crook and a coward BillyBlades....
I pity those around you....

Ban him....I'm sure all the forums BB promotes himself on will do the same.

Peace


----------



## Marival

If you're incompetent, you have to be honest. If you're crooked, you have to be clever.


----------



## JTyson

Show us a current pic
its all you have left.............


----------



## rmlevasseur

I dont know why everyone is clamoring for new pics. I think we have seen enough.

I am also not uderstanding why this deal is so tricky. Billy promised a pro amp, but it would appear his idea of pro was quite different than ours. He claims he viewed Steve as a good friend. Steve unhappy with the amp. Ok, so why dont you good friends just reverse the transaction? If BB refused to do that I am not sure how genuine his idea of friendship could be. And BB if you dont have the means to refund under $1000 how the hell would you have funds to start up an actual company?


----------



## Far Rider

Bloodrock said:


> EVERY circuit Billy is using is STOLEN from another designer/modder!!!  He openly stated the amps he was copying when he started! Changing a couple of resistor values doesn't make you Isaac Newton or Ben Franklin. Billy is more of the Bill Gates of the amp world....  But with the talent of Forrest Gump.



Hey! Don't knock Forrest Gump. Remember, he ended up successful and rich


----------



## MarkyMark

Billyblades said:


> Its a huge deal and huge investment. Mentally,,,physically and financially.



The fucking Karate Kid of amp building.


----------



## Ghostman

SonVolt said:


> Why would Cross ban Billy? I haven't had this much fun since my last infraction.


----------



## hbach

You know folks I started baking again thanks to all the cake references here and I just did this "death by chocolate" cake. Very tasty.





I guess what we can learn, is never buy anything from a business that has more than five font colors and three sizes on each page of their website


----------



## MarkyMark

hbach said:


> I guess what we can learn, is never buy anything from a business that has more than five font colors and three sizes on each page of their website



Or a lack of proper communication skills in general.


----------



## fast98dodge

I posted the quote below back when the amp was being built... It looks like the self proclaimed amp genius hasn't learned a damn thing... 

Time to fess up, Billy... you're not an amp builder or designer... you're a thief and a fraud. You potentially put people's lives in danger and you don't seem to care. You call Steve a friend and you send him that??? You should be embarrassed and you're not??? That speaks volumes about your character and attention to detail. If you spent 50% less time patting yourself on the back and blowing smoke up people's asses you might be able to build an amp that is worth a shit... for some reason I don't think that'll ever happen... 



> Billy, you are the one to blame for trashing this thread...
> 
> Steve started a thread about his new amp and you come in here whoring yourself and your products out like the slimiest of snake oil salesmen... All you had to do was give a brief rundown about his particular amp build, not every ****ing thing you make, who's playing your amps behind the scenes, who's mods you're making "better", etc...
> 
> You have damn near 100 posts in this thread either arguing with other posters, or rambling on and on like a meth'd out junkie with bad grammar and spelling about how great your shit is...
> 
> If you gave that much of a shit about Steve, you would turn the other cheek, shut the **** up, and bust your ass to get his amp built no matter what shitstorms come your way...
> 
> Do you really think people are going to want to buy your amps when you spend your day either doing your day job or getting into it with people on a forum???
> 
> With the amount of time you spend here, you could've had his amp done, out the door, and in Steve's hands...
> 
> Are you posting here because you're Steve's friend as you claim or to stroke your own ego???
> 
> I feel really shitty for Steve because he's a ****ing cool dude and his excitement about playing and gear is infectious... He was really supportive and genuinely excited for me when I was getting a custom guitar built and I've been really biting my tongue and letting loose on you because I don't want to feed the flame... I was genuinely excited for him that he was getting a cool custom amp but your antics have really left a bitter taste in my mouth... No matter how bitchin' the amp may be, if it were mine I would feel a stigma after this trainwreck of a thread...
> 
> After all the shit you've put him through by running your mouth, you owe it to him to get the **** off the computer and get this amp done ASAP and double and triple check it that it's perfect because he deserves that courtesy...
> 
> In the midst of this chaos, you've forgotten (or maybe never knew in the first place) the most important thing about customer service... the customer!!! You've made him uncomfortable by getting in pissing matches and singlehandedly trashed this thread by thinking only of yourself and whoring out your products... Shame the **** on you...


----------



## Micky

Anyone remember this thread:
http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/56907-new-build-rozsa-jose-seho.html


----------



## Darth Federer

Wow. I didn't see any of these threads before Australian posted the kudos to Dirty Steve in the backstage. This guy is certifiably insane. It's shocking how easy this would've been to resolve. A psychologist would have a heyday drawing conclusions from BillyBlade's ramblings. I mean he has Steve's address since he sent him an amp. All it would take to resolve this is a check in the mail to Dirty Steve. However, based on his ramblings and business acumen I'm guessing he doesn't have two pennies to rub together.


----------



## Gene Ballzz

*Funny Thing*

I started reading this thread during it's first couple days and decided to avoid it about 1/2 way into page #2, as it seemed to have a bit of animosity growing. But much like passing a horrific car accident, today, I "JUST HAD TO LOOK" and I must say that the apparent ignorance and animosity that seems to abound in this thread is astounding. The only somewhat positive thing/tip that I may be able to add is that actual "Sharpie" can be easily removed by using a dry erase marker over it and immediately wiping it off!
Just My $.02 & Worth Even Less,
Gene


----------



## Guitar-Rocker

This thread is like a sink hole, ever widening, ever deeper. And it needs to stop, it's maddening. Billy needs to show us some of that promised quality in the "new" up coming builds, if Steve's was, in fact, just a garage amp prototype. Ok, then all that's in the past as you say. 

Show us the cabinets that you are premiering, or the iron you're putting in the amps, or some of those turretboards all populated up. Stop the madness before this sinkhole turns into a blackhole.




There's a couple of old sayings too, that comes to mind. "There's no sin like homemade sin". "Show me the money" "Ain't nothinn like the real thing", and lastly "Taking care of business"


----------



## MartyStrat54

Micky said:


> Anyone remember this thread:
> http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/56907-new-build-rozsa-jose-seho.html



Yes, but I couldn't bear to read it again. I've read so much stuff on Billy lately on the other forums that he was on that I'm worn out.

It all sounds the same, causes the same reaction and serves no purpose.


----------



## SonVolt

Micky said:


> Anyone remember this thread:
> http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/56907-new-build-rozsa-jose-seho.html




Whao Billy! A bit harsh towards that guy don'tcha think? That amp you demod did sound pretty good tho.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VRkOXhwsf18]ebay Wicked Wisdom mod for my buddy Roza! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Codyjohns

DirtySteve said:


>



For Fuxk Sakes.
That is Rancid.


----------



## scat7s

in that first pic, is that a transformer connection just hanging in the breeze? 

well, i guess i stand corrected. there may be some safety issues going on here. billy, invest in some shrink tubing bro. edit: oh, is that the secondary neutral? 

steve, you might want to break those little solder balls loose and get them out of your chassis b4 they break loose on their own and short something out.


----------



## SonVolt

What does the goop do?


----------



## scat7s

keep things stationary?


----------



## damienbeale

SonVolt said:


> What does the goop do?


Keeps the shitty solder joints from falling apart.


I'm a little amused by his claims of being picked on at sites where Cameron has fingers in the pies.

So does Cameron have a vested interest in SLOclone then? Where mr Blades had his arse firmly handed back to him, having gained the information he needed to perform these mods at that very site, and then turned into a complete asswipe...

It's only yourself you've convinced otherwise Billy. The rest of the world can see the real truth.



As for Steve, I can't even begin to think of the turmoil that you've been going through both deciding to go public with the amp, even before this shitstorm dropped. That must have taken some real nutz.

You sir, are a consummate gentleman, and to be admired for the way you've contained yourself. I can only apologize for the way I (and others) have added to the mixed bag of feelings you are probably agonizing your way through since this blew up. Right now, none of us can even begin to believe a word that Billy is saying about any of the recent interaction that has happened between you two.

If you need any help or detailed advice on putting that amp to a reasonable level of safety, or even materials advice, feel free to drop me a PM. Or even start a thread. Hopefully one that won't get shat all over (sorry again.  But not to you Billy... not sorry in the slightest there!)


----------



## Micky

Some people could have all the money in the world and STILL not be able to even BUY a clue.

Kinda like a politician who txts his weiner to everyone, then expects to win an election...

Fukking clueless.


----------



## MartyStrat54




----------

